# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Μακεδονία [Macedonia, Ferry Amami]

## George

Ήρθε σήμερα στο Πέραμα το νέο καμάρι της ΣΑΟΣ. Μετονομασμένο σε ΜΑΜΙ και με σημαία Μάλτας, την οποία απ'ότι διαφημίζουν οι της ΣΑΟΣ θα κρατήσει και δεν θα αλλάξει σε ελληνική . Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ενθουσιάστηκα. Υπερβολικά μεγάλη πλώρη (και το αντιαισθητικό κρένι σε αυτήν) πράγμα που κάνει το βαπόρι να δείχνει μικρό. Επίσης έχει δύο πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες και όχι πρύμα. Αυτό βέβαια διορθώνεται. Στα υπόψιν ότι το πλοίο έχει κάγκελα αλα ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ και όχι ρέλια. Στα φουγάρα είχαν σβήσει το Α που υπήρχε και είχαν βάψει κάτι μικροσκοπικά σινιάλα της ΣΑΟΣ όπως και στις πάντες. Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι πως δεν έχει ακουστεί καθόλου πιο θα είναι το όνομά του. Εκτός αν το αφήσει ΜΑΜΙ κατά το ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ. Το καλοκαίρι δεν το προλαβαίνει και αυτό είναι πλέον φανερό.

----------


## andreas

Το είδα κι εγώ το καράβι. Παρά το ότι βρήκα κάποια τρωτά σημεία θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω μια πιο θετική προσέγγιση. Για αρχή δεν θυμάμαι να έχει ξανάρθει κάποιο άλλο πλοίο στην Ελλάδα με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά. Έχει καλό μέγεθος για τα λιμάνια των νησιών αν και δεν ξέρω ποιες είναι οι ελικτικές του δυνατότητες. Φαίνεται να έχει κάποιους εσωτερικούς χώρους αλλά όχι αρκετές καμπίνες. Είμαι σίγουρος πως η πρύμη έχει δουλειά και πως ο ένας από τους δύο καταπέλτες να μπει πρύμα. Είναι και μεγάλοι οπότε νομίζω πως είναι ότι πρέπει. Τέλος στα πολύ θετικά είναι η μικρή του ηλικία (κατασκευή 1989) και η ταχύητητά του (20 κόμβοι) αλλά εγώ πιστεύω πως θα πηγαίνει γύρω στα 17-18. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν το πλοίο ήταν παροπλισμένο ή ταξίδευε.

----------


## chrb

Όχι ,δεν ήταν παροπλισμένο..

----------


## George

Για την ακρίβεια ταξίδευε μέχρι τις αρχές Απριλίου και αμέσως μόλις τελείωσε τα δρομολόγια, παραδώθηκε στη ΣΑΟΣ και ξεκίνησε για εδώ.

----------


## chrb

To πλοίο σε τι κατάσταση είναι;; Έχει τις χαρακτηριστικές σκουριές στην πλώρη , όπως όλα τα ιαπωνικά που έρχονται στην Ελλάδα; Καμία φωτο υπάρχει;

----------


## George

Φωτογραφίες μπορείς να βρεις παρακάτω και να βγάλεις τα συμπεράσματά σου.

http://www.faktaomfartyg.com/mami_1989_b_2.htm

----------


## chrb

Καλή φαίνεται η κατάστασή του. Δεν είναι βέβαια αντίστοιχη της κατάστασης του ¶πτερα ή του Δαίδαλου όταν τα πουλήσαμε...

----------


## Spyros

Θελει ομως πολυ δουλει ομολογουμενως για να ερθει στα ισα του και να γινει της προκοπης. Αληθεια τελικα τι ιν ιμα θα παρει εχουμε μαθει?

----------


## cortomaltese

Aν και καθυστερημενα εχουμε και λεμε, ονομα ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ, μετασκευη φουλ και μαλον χτισιματακι του καθρεφτη στην πλωρη οπως το μεγαλο αδελφακι NEW AKATSUKI, μετασκευη MARENCO με συμφωνημενη ημερομηνια παραδοσης 25 Μαϊου. Το βαπορι θα αντικαταστησει το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ στην επιδοτουμενη Καβαλα/Θεσσαλονικη-Λημνο-Μυτιληνη-Χιο-Σαμο/Ικαρια. Αναμενεται να βγει πολυ καλο μετα τηνμετασκευη και χτυπαει τα 19,5 ανετα

----------


## Apostolos

Να προσθέσουμε ότι θα τετραγωνοποιηθεί και η πρύμη. Ήδη το κουτάκι προκατασκευάζεται απο την ΜΑΡΕΝΚΟ. Το πλοίο θα κάνει την μετασκευή του έκει που τώρα είναι η Κριμιώτισσα στο Πέραμα

----------


## Apostolos

Όπως είπα είναι πια στη θέση του Π.Κ. και ξεκινά το ξήλωμα. Δυστηχώς απ' οτι καταλαβένω θα χάσει τα όμορφα μπαλκονάκια....

----------


## Giorgos_D

To ξήλωμα είχε ξεκινήσει όταν ήταν στα ναυπηγεία του Διαμαντή. Οι εργασίες προχωρούν και έχουν αφαιρέθεί και οι πλευρικοί καταπέλτες. Αλλά θα προλάβει μέχρι το καλοκαίρι να είναι έτοιμο?

----------


## Apostolos

Δυστηχώς άρχισε ένα "βάναυσο" χτύσιμο της πλώρης γεγονός που με λύπησε ιδιαίτερα. Ελπίζω να μήν γίνει τύπου ΑΠΤΕΡΑ γιατι θα χάσω πάσα ιδέα για το γούστο των ναυπηγών... Θα μπορούσαν να μεταφέρουν την γέφυρα λιγο ποιό πλώρα και να κερδίσουν το χώρο πρύμα της. Αλλα αυτό ίσως να κόστιζε αρκετά... Αλλά εδώ δώσανε τόσα λευτά εκεί κολάνε? Για καλοκαίρι δέν το βλέπω, τα συνεργεία θέλουν χρήμα και η ΣΑΟΣ δέν φιμίζετε για την γρήγορη πληρωμή τους...

----------


## Apostolos

Παρακαλώ όπως διορθωθεί το thread σε "Μακεδονία". Το πλοίο μετα το δεξαμενισμό του το πλοίο άρχισε να παίρνει την τελική του μορφή. Έχει κανείς ιδέα πού θα δρομολογιθεί?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ok διορθώθηκε  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Σιγά σιγά το πλοίο πέρνει μορφή. Αν αφήνανε το κομοδέσιο λίγο ποιό πρύμα δέν θα το έλεγα άσχημο. Όπως επίσεις και τις τσιμινίερες να τιν ψηλώνανε λίγο.

----------


## Apostolos

Αναρωτιέμε πώς θα είναι όταν τελείώσει...

----------


## Ellinis

Eγώ αναρωτιέμαι πως θα συμπεριφέρεται στον καιρό... θα επιδιώξω να κάνω ένα χειμωνιάτικο ταξίδι μαζί του μόνο και μόνο για να δω το αποτελέσμα της μετασκευής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...θα επιδιώξω να κάνω ένα χειμωνιάτικο ταξίδι μαζί του...


Φίλε μου *Ellinis* ομολογώ ότι σε βρίσκω πολύ ...θαρραλέο !!!!  :Surprised: 

Μήπως..... να το ξανασκεφτόσουν ??? Μήπως να δοκίμαζες πρώτα ένα καλοκαιριάτικο ταξιδάκι, με άνεμο 2-3 μποφόρ πριν το ...χειμωνιάτικο ??? :wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Κοροϊδευουμε κοροϊδευουμε αλλα στο τελος θα μας αρέσει!

----------


## Leo

Τι να σου πω Απόστολε... ανησυχώ!!! Θα ζήσω να το δω τελειωμένο? Γιατι για ταξίδι δεν νομίζω  :Cool:  Πολύ μπούγιο βρε παιδί μουυ!!!!

----------


## noulos

Ετσι όπως πάει, μέχρι να τελειώσει η μετασκευή θα έχουμε ξεχάσει τι μας αρέσει και τι όχι!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manolis m.

loipon simera perasa apo to perama...eida oti kleinoun kai to deck to teleutaio girw girw..mallon tha ginei skepasto...alla elpizw na exoun tin eugeni kalosini na ipsosoun ligo ta fougara gt tha miazei san na min exei...telika tha ginei mpaoulaki..

----------


## JASON12345

> ...telika tha ginei mpaoulaki..



Από ότι διαβάζω και από τα άλλα έχει ταλέντο σε αυτό η ΣΑΟΣ :Smile:

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Το γεφυρι της Αρτας παντως (τελικα) το φτιαξανε γρηγοροτερα απο το ΜΑΜΙ  .... Τι κακο με αυτη την εταιρεια ...........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας δούμε λίγο σε σημερινή φώτο και την πρόοδο (???), των εργασιών στο πλοίο.  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

MAKEDONIA.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ σωστα εβαλες φιλε μου τα ερωτηματικα. Μονο προοδος δεν φαινεται εδω και τοσους μηνες...

----------


## JASON12345

Μα τι θέλουν να κάνουν τέλος πάντων εκεί στην γέφυρα?

----------


## Kalloni

ξεμειναμε απο λεφτα φωτηηηη

----------


## scoufgian

η προοδος εργασιων στο μακεδονια!!!!
*copyright LEO*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3426

----------


## Ellinis

Υπάρχει κάποια πρόοδος?? γιατί από τη φωτογραφία δεν βλέπω να έχει αλλάξει κάτι.
Τη σεζόν πάντως δεν βλέπω να την προλαβαίνει.

----------


## nautikos

> Υπάρχει κάποια πρόοδος?? γιατί από τη φωτογραφία δεν βλέπω να έχει αλλάξει κάτι.


Να μην σε απογοητευσω φιλε Ellinis, αλλα σε αυτο το σημειο η εμπειρια λεει οτι οσα πλοια βρισκονται εκει δεν εχουν προκοπη. 'Η που θα ειναι παροπλισμενα, ή που θα πανε για scrap ή που θα κανουν περιεργες μεταφορες (δες _Junior_, ex _Αθανασιος Σ_):mrgreen::mrgreen:.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι φαίνεται θα πρέπει να το πάρουμε απόφαση ότι η πολυσυζητημένη μετασκευή έχει πάρει ''αναβολή επ' αόριστον'', μιας και το καραβάκι εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στην ίδια κατάσταση εδώ και αρκετό καιρό και τίποτα δεν δείχνει να κινείται επάνω του.

Αλλάγη σχεδίων για την ΣΑΟΣ ???

MAKEDONIA.jpg

----------


## marioskef

Το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι δεν το φοβάμαι... Ακομά και να μην το ολοκλξρώσει η ΣΑΟΣ, που πιστευω οτι θα το κανει, υπάρχει ισχυρή ζήτηση για τετοια πλοία στην ακτοπλοία μας οποτε ολο κι κάποιος θα ενδιαφερθει... Αρκει να υπάρχει διαθεση και από τις δυο πλευρες.
Κρίμα πάντως γιατι θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δούμε το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σας πω την αληθεια,απο τη δικη μου ρομαντικη καραβολατρικη πλευρα (οχι τη ρεαλιστικη) ετσι πως το εκαναν δεν εχω την καρδια να το δω να ταξιδευει.Σκετος βιασμος,ενος ομορφου σκαριου.

----------


## manolis m.

ega na sa pw tin gnwmi mou...me liga lifetakia akoma kai me kanenan eksipno agoarsti i kai ti idia tin saos auto to ploio tha kanei thrausi se kapoies garmmes...

----------


## Leo

Φίλε manolis m., το πλοίο όταν ήρθε ήταν κουκλάκι. Τώρα σε ποιές θάλασσες θα ταξιδέψει? Από τις γραμμές που έχει σήμερα η εταιρεία του σε ποιά να το βάλεισ και να μην πήγαίνει με την μπάντα απο το χαβαλέ?  Δεν ξέρω αλλά φοβάμαι ότι αυτό που βλέπουμε μέχρι τώρα είναι μάλλον υπερβολικό. :Sad:

----------


## Rocinante

Μια φορα και ενα καιρο οταν ταξιδευε...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilaBTeDM4YI

----------


## Apostolos

Χμ μικρό-μεγάλο λαθάκι φίλε μου. Αυτό είναι το νέο Ferry Amami μιάς που καμία σχέση δέν έχει με αυτό

----------


## Rocinante

Πω πω γκαφα. SORRY φιλοι μου προτινω να διαγραφει το παραπανω post μου ως απαραδεκτο και καταδικαστεο να κατεβω στον Πειραια γυμνος μοιραζοντας διαφημιστικα του Ανθη Μαρινα η να αλλαχτει το post μου γραφοντας " μια φορα και ενα καιρο οταν ταξιδευε ενα πλοιο με το ιδιο ονομα με καποιες μικροδιαφορες (ψιλοπραμματα 1 φουγαρο λιγοτερο) αλλα τα ιδια χρωματα....

----------


## Leo

Κατέβηκα αργά το βραδάκι στον Πειραιά μήπως προλάβω κανα φυλλάδιο αλλά δεν σε είδα πουθενά φίλε rocinante? Που τα έπινες?  :Very Happy:  Εκτός κι αν ξεπούλησες δηλαδή  (κι εγώ πήρα το μέρος σου και του το είπα αλλά με ........) :Wink: . Ιάπωνας fan... τον ξεγελάς?

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν τρώμε κεφάλια εδώ!!! Απλά αν αγαπάς κατι δεν ξεγελά ευκολα το μάτι...

----------


## kingminos

Τι γίνεται με αυτό το καράβι? Το έχουμε ξεχάσει τελείως.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε kingminos, τα τελευταία νέα έχουν σταματήσει *εδώ* . Καμία απολύτως εξέλιξη.

----------


## Apostolos

Ki όμως! Σύμφωνα με τον Alksi Lindstrom το πλοίο μετακόμισε χθές πάλι στο Πέραμα!

----------


## polykas

Το Μακεδονία όταν ήταν στην Σαλαμίνα.






makedonia.jpg

----------


## kapas

υπαρχει κανενα νεο????? τι απεγινε τλκ???

----------


## scoufgian

> υπαρχει κανενα νεο????? τι απεγινε τλκ???


το πλοιο, οπως θα δεις φιλε μου kapas κι εδω,βρισκεται στο Περαμα και ξεκουραζεται..........

----------


## cpt_Hiotis

Τελικά  το Μακεδονία μου φαίνεται πως θα σαπίσει στο Πέραμα.... Και είναι πραγματικά άδικο για τα πλοία φτιάχνονται για να θαλασσοδέρνονται και όχι να σαπίζουν στοιβαγμένα σε μία γωνία πριν καν ταξιδέψουν

----------


## kastro

Με το Μακεδονία τι θα γίνει τελικά,θα μήνει έτσι να να κάθετε χωρίς να προσφέρει στην ακτοπλοία.

----------


## kapas

> Με το Μακεδονία τι θα γίνει τελικά,θα μήνει έτσι να να κάθετε χωρίς να προσφέρει στην ακτοπλοία.


 
εκτος αν υπαρχει καποιο προβληματακι με την.....ονομασια :Wink: !!!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Πανεμορφο ετσι;

mak698.JPG

----------


## noulos

> Πανεμορφο ετσι;
> 
> mak698.JPG


ΟΛΟ ΧΑΡΗ ΣΑΝ ΜΟΣΧΑΡΙ!!! :lol::lol::lol:

----------


## kastro

> Πανεμορφο ετσι;
> 
> mak698.JPG


Αν ολοκληρωθεί ποτέ στο βόρειο Αιγαίο θα δρομολογηθεί;

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Kastro το πλοιο καποτε ισως ολοκληρωθει αλλα το θεμα ειναι απο ποιον μιας και απο την Saos ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ.
Οποτε κανεις δεν ξερει που θα παει.

----------


## manolis m.

pantws krima na meinei etsi to karavaki!!

----------


## kapas

κανα νεο απο το βαπορι????

----------


## Leo

Δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται κάτι. Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με, αλλά μονίζω ότι η απραξία συνεχίζεται. Τώρα που έχουν σφαχτεί με την κυβέρνηση θα βρεί δανειοδότες? Βέβαια όλα παίζουν και η λογική του παρλόγου επικρατεί πάντα στα ναυτιλιακά... :Wink:

----------


## tsali

ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΑΝ Ο ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΕΙ?ΩΡΑΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙ,ΜΕ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ,ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΝΕΙ!!! :Sad:

----------


## manolis m.

O K.Manousis ola ta poulaei an tou dilwseis endiaferon..

----------


## manolis m.

Kai mia phwto apo tote pou taksideue....

ferry amami.jpg

----------


## kastro

> Kai mia phwto apo tote pou taksideue....
> 
> ferry amami.jpg


Κάτι που δεν πρόκειτε να ξανά κάνει. :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν θέλω ηττοπάθειες ! !  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Εγώ πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιό λόγο αγοράζει βαπόρια και ξεκινάει μετασκευές όταν δεν έχει σκοπό να τα δουλέψει. Αλλά ποιός να πάρει σωστές αποφάσεις όταν στην εταιρεία δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας αρχιπλοίαρχος για να μπορέσει να τους πει τι είναι βαπόρι;

----------


## manolis m.

Den yparxei Arxiploiarxos????????

----------


## manolis m.

Oriste kai alli mia phwto....''ti eixame.....TI XASAME????:twisted::twisted::evil::evil:''
967.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Θα βλεπουν οι Ιαπωνες το Μακεδονια θα βλεπουν μετα την Αριαδνη και την Ελυρο θα λενε ΠΑΕΙ ΠΑΛΑΒΩΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ Η ΤΟΥ ΥΨΟΥΣ Η ΤΟΥ ΒΑΘΟΥΣ...

----------


## manolis m.

Vre rocinante kala tha einai na apoperatwthei & na dromologithei kapou to karavaki...Mono min to xasoume einai to thema...

----------


## Rocinante

Μανωλη συμφωνω μαζι σου το βαπορι πρεπει να τελειωσει αν οχι απο την Saos απο καποια αλλη.(Τωρα θυμηθηκα και την προσφατη ανακοινωση της εταιρειας που ελεγε για καποια οικονομικα προβληματα οτι επαιξε ρολο και η ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΜΕΝΗ !!!!! μετασκευη του Μακεδονια. Τα αυγα πρωτα η τα γιαουρτια; ) Τεσπα το βαπορι πρεπει να ταξιδεψει και οσο και αν σας φαινεται περιεργο αυτο που θα ακουσετε απο εμενα πιστευω οτι ισως και να ειναι στο τελος και μια ευχαριστη εκπληξη. Αν βαβαια το παρει συντομα αλλος.

----------


## manolis m.

Symfwnw kai egw..Isws na min einai toso asximo oso deixnei misoteleiomeno..Kai gia kapoies grammes einai oti prepei..den mporei na to parei i NEL ??? mia xara tha tis itan twra..!

----------


## Rocinante

> Symfwnw kai egw..Isws na min einai toso asximo oso deixnei misoteleiomeno..Kai gia kapoies grammes einai oti prepei..den mporei na to parei i NEL ??? mia xara tha tis itan twra..!


Μπραβο ρε Μανωλη αυτο σκεφτομουν τοσο καιρο.
Το σκεφτεσε για παραδειγμα ενδοκυκλαδικα. ΛΟΥΚΟΥΜΙ!!!!! (γνωμη μου βεβαια )

----------


## manolis m.

Gia laurio-Kyklades ?? Ti sou leei?? :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Σωστος.Και με μια καλη διαφημηση μπορειτε να το δειτε το πλοιο αναμεσα στα νησια τιγκα στον κοσμο. Καλα τωρα θα μου πειτε ακομα δεν τον ειδαμε...

----------


## manolis m.

Vasiki proipothesi...Akoma den exoume dei to ploio teleiomeno..!!

----------


## Haddock

> Το σκεφτεσε για παραδειγμα ενδοκυκλαδικα. ΛΟΥΚΟΥΜΙ!!!!! (γνωμη μου βεβαια )


Ρόσι, θα μας τρελάνεις βραδιάτικα. Πες ότι ο καπτεν Ροσινάντης είναι μαγκιόρος και βάλει το πλοίο στην Κίμωλο ή στα Κατάπολα με ένα τιμόνι και μίνι προπελάκι (όπως τα δυο Βέλγικα). Να δω πως θα ευθυγραμμίσεις την προβλήτα με την πλατιά πρύμνη του θηρίου σε τέτοια λιμάνια... 

Και πες οτι ρίχνεις καταπέλτη επειδή είσαι είσαι έμπειρος ναυτικός και ταλαντούχος. Μου λες πως θα κρατηθεί αυτό το παπόρο με τόσα έξαλα και όγκο με τα αερίδια στα ανύπαρκτα λιμάνια; Εδώ δεν μπορεί να *κρατηθεί* το Λημνάκι, το Amami θα κρατιέται; Πλοία σαν το Amami δεν κάνουν για τέτοια λιμάνια...

----------


## kastro

Εμένα η απορία μου είναι αν είναι αδερφός του New Akatsuki;

----------


## manolis m.

Oxi vevaia....piagine sta ksena epivatiga kai des to thema tou NEW akatsuki..

----------


## eliasaslan

Τι θα γίνει τελικά με το πλοίο?

----------


## manolis m.

Pros to paron paremenei misoteleiomeno stin naupigoepiskevastiki tou Peramatos....Perimenontas..ti ?? enas theos kserei..!!

----------


## eliasaslan

ευχαριστώ manolis m... κρίμα για το βαποράκι..

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

> Den yparxei Arxiploiarxos????????


Όχι! Δεν υπάρχει αρχιπλοίαρχος στη ΣΑΟΣ. Εκτός από τον αρχιμηχανικό, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει άλλος εκεί μέσα σχετικός με τη θάλασσα. Γι' αυτό και αυτό το χάος. Διότι όταν μέσα σε μία ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία παίρνουν αποφάσεις για τα βαπόρια άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν σχέση και επαφή με αυτά και με τις συνθήκες εργασίας και τις ιδιαιτερότητές τους, τότε πόσο καλά μπορεί να πάει μία εταιρεία του είδους;

----------


## Leo

> Όχι! Δεν υπάρχει αρχιπλοίαρχος στη ΣΑΟΣ. Εκτός από τον αρχιμηχανικό, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει άλλος εκεί μέσα σχετικός με τη θάλασσα. Γι' αυτό και αυτό το χάος. Διότι όταν μέσα σε μία ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία παίρνουν αποφάσεις για τα βαπόρια άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν σχέση και επαφή με αυτά και με τις συνθήκες εργασίας και τις ιδιαιτερότητές τους, τότε πόσο καλά μπορεί να πάει μία εταιρεία του είδους;




Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι τα πράγματα. Σαφώς και υπάρχει αρχιπλοίαρχος πρώην πλοίαρχος στα πλοία τηα ΣΑΟΣ επι σειρά ετών, το γιατί δεν πάει καλά η εταιρεία σίγουρα δεν οφείελται στην απουσία ενός αρχικαπετάνιου, αλλά συγκυρία πολλών παραγόντων.

----------


## manolis m.

Swstos o LEO gt sigoura den ginotan na min ypraxei arxiploiarxos se mia etairia kai mou ekane foveri entyposi!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Εγώ πάντως φίλε Leo από πολύ πρώτο χέρι γνωρίζω πάρα πολύ καλά ότι στην εταιρεία ΔΕΝ υπάρχει αρχιπλοίαρχος. Τώρα αν τύποις έχουν βάλει κάποιον να λέγεται αρχιπλοίαρχος είναι άλλο θέμα. Διότι αν υπήρχε, οι καπεταναίοι της εταιρείας θα το γνώριζαν φαντάζομαι.

Όσο για την κατάσταση , δεν λέω ότι ένας μόνο άνθρωπος θα είχε σώσει τη ΣΑΟΣ, διότι ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη. Απλά λέω ότι σε μία ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που να έχουν σχέση με τη θάλασσα, γιατί διαφορετικά οι αποφάσεις που λαμβάνονται είναι μάλλον οικονομοτεχνικές, αλλά το βαπόρι είναι μία πάρα πολύ ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση και έτσι πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται.

----------


## manolis m.

> Εγώ πάντως φίλε Leo από πολύ πρώτο χέρι γνωρίζω πάρα πολύ καλά ότι στην εταιρεία ΔΕΝ υπάρχει αρχιπλοίαρχος. Τώρα αν τύποις έχουν βάλει κάποιον να λέγεται αρχιπλοίαρχος είναι άλλο θέμα. Διότι αν υπήρχε, οι καπεταναίοι της εταιρείας θα το γνώριζαν φαντάζομαι.


Auto einai allounou papa euaggelio..

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Επιπλέον αν υπήρχε αρχικαπετάνιος θα είχε κάποιες αρμοδιότητες διαφορετικά τι να λέμε; Έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## vinman

Η σημερινή του κατάσταση...
Όσο μπόρεσα να διακρίνω εργασίες δεν γινόντουσαν..



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19183

----------


## MYTILENE

> Η σημερινή του κατάσταση...
> Όσο μπόρεσα να διακρίνω εργασίες δεν γινόντουσαν..
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19183


Ερώτηση:Μήπως σε όλα τα βαπόρια που πήρε ο Μανούσης την μετασκευή-σχεδιάση  των πλοίων την έκανε το ίδιο άτομο-γραφείο?????Ας τους πεί κάποιος οτι είναι ΟΟΟΟΛΑ άθλια ρε παιδιά

----------


## manolis m.

Koitakse na deis..gnwrizw pws tin sxeiasi sta Panagia soumela & makedonia tin ekane to idio atomo! Twra apo ekei pera den eimaste se thesi na krinoume ta ploia ..gt ta koitame mono apo tin aisthitiki pleura! An oi apaitiseis kai ta zitoumena tis etairias ita alla epireazontai kata poli ta naupigika sxdia! px. An i Saos ithele to MAKEDONIA na metaferie 1800 atoma logiko einai pws to ypraxon accommodation den eparkei! :Wink:

----------


## tsali

συμφωνω με τον manoli m.  πανω απο ολα ειναι στην μετασκευη το καραβι πρεπει να γινει καλυτερο και με μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα εγω θεωρω πολυ ωραιο το μακεδονια και πολυ καλο για πολλες γραμμες της ελλαδας στα χερια καποιας αλλης εταιρειας!!!

----------


## kastro

> συμφωνω με τον manoli m. πανω απο ολα ειναι στην μετασκευη το καραβι πρεπει να γινει καλυτερο και με μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα εγω θεωρω πολυ ωραιο το μακεδονια και πολυ καλο για πολλες γραμμες της ελλαδας στα χερια καποιας αλλης εταιρειας!!!


Γιατί η Σάος τι πρόβλημα έχει;

----------


## tsali

η σαος βρικεται σε ασχημη οικονομικη καταταση γι'αυτο!!!

----------


## manolis m.

I Saos Kastro oxi apla exei provlima..exei provlimata...Koita posa ploia douleuoun gia tin Saos kia posa einai stius ntokous!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Η σωστή ερώτηση Κastrο θα ήταν "τι πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ έχει η ΣΑΟΣ;". 
Γιατί μάλλον έχει απ' όλα τα προβλήματα. Και το βασικότερο... πρόβλημα ρευστότητας. Αφήνει απλήρωτους τους ανθρώπους. Γνωρίζω άνθρωπο που είναι ναυτολογημένος και του χρωστάνε μισθούς από τον Ιούνιο. Και επιπλέον τους τηλεφωνεί και κανένας δεν βγαίνει στο τηλέφωνο. Γι' αυτό το λόγο και οι ναυτικοί πόσο κουράγιο και υπομονή να κάνουν; Όλες οι άλλες εταιρείες έχουν τους ανθρώπους τους. Στη ΣΑΟΣ αν πάει και ζητήσει δουλειά κάποιος, το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα βρει και θα του κάνουν και σαράντα τούμπες. Αρκεί να μην θέλει να πληρώνεται κιόλας. Μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες!

----------


## manolis m.

Xaxa... :Sad: Gia gelia kai gia klamata einai auti i katastasi !

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μετα τη μετασκευη το "Μακεδονια" ειναι πολυ ομορφο αλλα ειναι κριμα που αραζει μηνες στο Περαμα...
Ειναι αληθεια οτι η ΣΑΟΣ εχει σοβαροτατα οικονομικα προβληματα και πρεπει να το πουλησει.
Μακαρι να το παρει η Blue Star Ferries !

----------


## kapas

θα ηταν πολυ καλο μαλιστα να το παρει και η ανεκ και να το χωσει μαζι με το πρεβελης σε καμια παροναξια... ή ακομα και κρητη... ή να κανει αγονη γραμμη (μ.....ες λεω το ξερω):???: ποση ειναι η υπηρεσιακη του?

----------


## moutsokwstas

εκτος απο την ανεκ και την blue star το πλοιο θα μπορουσε να το αγορασει και η νελ στη θεση του χωζοβιοτισσα και λοιπων μπακατελων που εφερε ο διευθυνων συμβουλος της, ως προικα....αλλα τολμαει να κοιταξει λιγακι πιο μακρια? να το βαλει στην αγονη γραμμη, αν ηξερε να φερθει εξυπνα και να περιορισει τα πολλα λογια που ειναι φτωχεια στη προκειμενη περιπτωση. καλα τα λογια αλλα καλες ειναι και οι πραξεις.

----------


## grangelo

> Γιατί η Σάος τι πρόβλημα έχει;


H ΣΑΟΣ δεν εχει προβλημα, Η ΣΑΟΣ *ΕΙΝΑΙ* προβλημα

----------


## tsali

Tο καραβακι θελει νοικοκυρεους εφοπλιστες ουτε nel,ουτε anek,ουτε blue star κατα την γνωμη μου θελει ενα πλοιοκτητη που να εχει ενα,δυο καραβακια και να τα αγαπαει γιατι αυτο λειπει απο την σημερινη ναυτιλια η αγαπη για τα καραβακια μας.και η ελειψη πλοιοκτητων οφειλεται στο κρατος και στις  μεγαλες εταιρειες......................!!! :Sad:

----------


## manolis m.

> H ΣΑΟΣ δεν εχει προβλημα, Η ΣΑΟΣ *ΕΙΝΑΙ* προβλημα


Xaxaxa...Pantws to Makedonia kai ena Rethimno i' Milo-Agio Nikolao i' Kasteli to ekane mia xara...! Ti lete ?

----------


## tsali

το καραβι κανει για ολη την ελλαδα παντου παει ετσι πιστευω και απο χωρητικοτητα 220 ι.χ. λενε αρα πολυ καλο και ταχυτητα ικανοποιητικη εχει.

----------


## Haddock

Το καράβι παντού πάει αρκεί να μπορεί να *μανουβράρει* και να μην το πάρει ο αέρας... Η γραμμή που προτείνει ο Μανώλης είναι από τις πιο ενδεδειγμένες.

----------


## heraklion

Η ΣΑΟΣ που σκόπευε να το βάλει?

----------


## sylver23

πουθενα.εδω δεν εχει λεφτα να το τελειωσει.το που θα το βαλει θα την νοιαξει???

----------


## manolis m.

An thimamai kala Xio-Mytilini!

----------


## kapas

φυσικα ομως υπαρχουμε ολοι εμεις οι καραβολατρες που τα αγαπαμε και σιγουρα θα τα ειχαμε υπο διαφορετικες συνθηκες, αλλα υπαρχει και ενα μικρο τεχνικο προβλημα: "δεν μπορουμε να τα αγορασουμε... :Sad: "

----------


## kapas

> Tο καραβακι θελει νοικοκυρεους εφοπλιστες ουτε nel,ουτε anek,ουτε blue star κατα την γνωμη μου θελει ενα πλοιοκτητη που να εχει ενα,δυο καραβακια και να τα αγαπαει γιατι αυτο λειπει απο την σημερινη ναυτιλια η αγαπη για τα καραβακια μας.και η ελειψη πλοιοκτητων οφειλεται στο κρατος και στις μεγαλες εταιρειες......................!!!


φυσικα ομως υπαρχουμε ολοι εμεις οι καραβολατρες που τα αγαπαμε και σιγουρα θα τα ειχαμε υπο διαφορετικες συνθηκες, αλλα υπαρχει και ενα μικρο τεχνικο προβλημα: "δεν μπορουμε να τα αγορασουμε...:sad:"

----------


## manolis m.

Siga tin leptomeria file Kapas..xaxa :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Εγώ παιδιά για ακόμα μια φορά θα συμφωνήσω με τον Tsali. Οι μεγάλες , απρόσωπες εταιρείες κατάφεραν να καταβροχθήσουν τους παραδοσιακούς εφοπλιστές που πραγματικά αγαπούσαν τα βαπόρια τους. Θυμάστε την πάλαι ποτέ εταιρεία Βεντούρη; Τότε που ο γέρο-Βεντούρης ασχολιόταν με τα βαπόρια; Και τώρα πού έχουμε φτάσει; Θυμάστε επίσης τα βαπόρια των Αγαπητών; Περασμένα μεγαλεία και διηγόντας τα να κλαις. Τώρα υπάρχουν πάρα πολύ αξιόλογα βαπόρια (π.χ. Αριάδνη , Έλυρος , Blue Star I κλπ.) αλλά δεν υπάρχουν εταιρείες που να νοιάζονται για τους ναυτικούς. Δυστυχώς.

Όσο για το Μακεδονία που στέκεται στο Πέραμα και περιμένει εκείνον που θα καταφέρει να τελειώσει τη μετασκευή του, μιλώντας με κάποιον από τους καπεταναίους που πραγματικά αγαπάνε τα βαπόρια και τα αφουγκράζονται και που έχει ανέβει στο Μακεδονία, κατάλαβα αυτό ακριβώς που έχουν πει και άλλοι φίλοι εδώ. Το βαπόρι είναι για γραμμή χωρίς ιδιαίτερο ζόρι γιατί στη μανούβρα μάλλον δεν είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο. Όπως άλλωστε και το Σαος ΙΙ.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> H ΣΑΟΣ δεν εχει προβλημα, Η ΣΑΟΣ *ΕΙΝΑΙ* προβλημα


Ναι ειναι αληθεια αυτο.
Ειναι προβληματικη ναυτιλιακη εταιρια και πρεπει να κυρηξει πτωχευση γιατι δεν φταινε καθολου οι πλοιαρχοι και οι ναυτικοι που περιμενουν μηνες να πληρωθουν , αυτο ειναι ντροπη :evil:
Φυσικα εννοειται τα πληρωματα μπορουν να βρουν στεγη σε αλλες μεγαλες ναυτιλιακες εταιριες οπως Blue Star Ferries.

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Μα σίγουρα κανένας ναυτικός δεν κάθεται στη ΣΑΟΣ από ευχαρίστηση, παρά μόνο από ανάγκη. Και δυστυχώς όπως έχει εξελιχθεί το θέμα είναι δύσκολο να βρει κάποιος δουλειά. Ειδικά ένας καπετάνιος ή ένας Α' μηχανικός μιας και οι θέσεις τους είναι μοναδικές σε κάθε βαπόρι. Ένας μηχανικός βέβαια στην ανάγκη πάει και δουλεύει και σε συνεργείο, ένας πλοίαρχος τι να κάνει εκτός από το να βρει δουλειά γραφείου σε ναυτιλιακή; Πάντως το θέμα των πληρωμών σ' αυτή την εταιρεία έχει καταντήσει τραγικό. Και όταν τους παίρνει κάποιος τηλέφωνο επειδή πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να πληρωθεί είτε δεν απαντάνε στο τηλέφωνο (το συνηθέστερο) είτε αν κατά λάθος απαντήσουν η μόνιμη επωδός είναι "τι να σου κάνουμε; δεν έχουμε".

----------


## sylver23

> Φυσικα εννοειται τα πληρωματα μπορουν να βρουν στεγη σε αλλες μεγαλες ναυτιλιακες εταιριες οπως Blue Star Ferries.


το φυσικα εννοειται μαρεσει.οσο μεγαλη και να ειναι μια εταιρια δεν μπορει να απορροφησει ετσι απλα τοσο κοσμο.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ενταξει αλλα το καλο ειναι οτι εχουμε πολλες φερεγγυες ελληνικες ναυτιλιακες εταιριες.
Σιγουρα θα βρουν δουλεια τα πληρωματα της SAOS FERRIES.

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Οι μηχανικοί απορροφούνται πολύ πιο εύκολα. Όταν είσαι όμως καπετάνιος σε μία εταιρεία πόσο εύκολο είναι να σε απορροφήσει μία άλλη όταν μάλιστα έχει τους δικούς της αξιωματικούς που έχουν πάρει το δίπλωμα και περιμένουν τη σειρά τους;

----------


## vinman

> Ενταξει αλλα το καλο ειναι οτι εχουμε πολλες φερεγγυες ελληνικες ναυτιλιακες εταιριες.
> Σιγουρα θα βρουν δουλεια τα πληρωματα της SAOS FERRIES.


...και εκατονταπλάσιους ναυτικούς που είναι άνεργοι...γιατί δεν μπορούν να τους αποροφήσουν οι υπάρχουσες ναυτιλιακές...
Αρα το σίγουρα βάλτο στην άκρη προς το παρόν φίλε Mixalh13... :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Καλά τα λέει ο vinman. Είναι τόσοι πολλοί οι ναυτικοί που περιμένουν στη σειρά για δουλειά. Γι' αυτό τώρα πια όποιος συμπληρώνει τρέχει να καταθέσει για σύνταξη. Αλλά νομίζω ότι έχουμε ξεφύγει από το θέμα μας σε σχέση με το Μακεδονία.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Οντως εχεις δικιο φιλε vinman.

----------


## giorgos....

συγνώμη ρε παιδιά.. ήθελα να ήξερα ποιός είναι ο ναυπηγός που βγάζει τα σχέδια για τις μετασκευές στα πλοία του μανούση..
*1ο* κρούσμα η μετασκευή του *παναγία σουμελά* που όταν το κοιτάζεις πλώρα καταλαβαίνεις οτι είναι κλασική γραμμή βαποριού δεκαετείας 60' και όταν κοιτάς πρύμα νομίζεις οτι είναι νεότευκτο (ελληνικής κατασκευής πάντα).. άν το κοιτάξεις απο τη μπάντα προσπαθείς να συνδυάσεις αυτά που βλέπεις και να καταλάβεις άν η πλώρη είναι συνέχεια της πρύμνης ή άν ένωσαν μια πρύμνη και μία πλώρη απο διαφορετικά καράβια διαφορετικών εποχών και έφτιαξαν αυτό το κατασκεύασμα..
*2ο* κρούσμα είναι η μετασκευή του *μακεδονία*.. δε λέω, είναι πιό νορμάλ. αλλά κοιτάζωντας το κατάπλωρα είναι πιο τρομακτικό και απο την ανθή μαρίνα..

να υπάρχει και λίγο γούστο ρε παιδιά.. λίγη αρμονία.. έτσι όπως πάμε δεν θα έχουμε καράβι να γουστάρουμε πραγματικά να το κοιτάμε.. θα ήθελα και τη γνώμη του φίλου manolis m. ώς ειδικού..

----------


## sylver23

*στο μακεδονια βλεποντας την πρυμη περιμενω να δω ενα πιο μεγαλο σε μηκος πλοιο.ειναι λες και εκει που παει να αρχισει τελειωνει...

18.10.2008

*PA191860.jpg

----------


## papaioa_george

Πόσους ορόφους γκαράζ έχει το πλοίο;

----------


## sylver23

εχει το κεντρικο γκαραζ και αλλο ενα καταστρωμα που ανεβαινουν ιχ με ραμπα αλλα δεν ξερω αμα ειναι σε ολο το μηκος του πλοιου

----------


## manolis m.

An den kanw lathos den einai kata mikos olou to ploiou! Gt sto idio epipedo me to panw gkaras plwra ipraxoun.....i toulaxiston tha ginontousan kampines!

----------


## a.molos

Aπο την άφιξη στην επισκευαστική του Περάματος και την έναρξη εργασιών στο πλοίο. Παρατηρώντας την στάση του εργάτη στον ντόκο, υποθέτω ότι θα αναρωτιέται τι πρόκειται να γίνει σε αυτό το πλοίο, πως θα είναι η τελική του μορφή. Που να φαντάζονταν τότε την εξέλιξη!
Makedonia.jpg

----------


## kapas

εχουμε τπτ νεοτερο??? ποια τα σχεδια της SAOS για το πλοιο τελικα :Confused: ??? εχει ακουστει κατι??

----------


## captain 83

Πρώτη τους μέριμνα θα είναι πιθανόν να ξεκινήσουν τα 3 πλοία της εταιρείας που έχουν κατέβει σε απεργία τα πληρώματα. Το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ πρέπει να έπεσε σε δεύτερη μοίρα.

----------


## sylver23

ρε παιδια εδω ειναι δεμενα τα πλοια επειδη δεν εχουν πληρωσει τα πληρωματα,το μακεδονια θα κοιταξουν??

----------


## MYTILENE

> Symfwnw kai egw..Isws na min einai toso asximo oso deixnei misoteleiomeno..Kai gia kapoies grammes einai oti prepei..den mporei na to parei i NEL ??? mia xara tha tis itan twra..!


ΛΕΣ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :shock::shock:??????

----------


## manolis m.

Giati oxi file mou ??

----------


## MYTILENE

> Giati oxi file mou ??


Το θέμα είναι οτι ακούστηκε τις τελευταίες μέρες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## kapas

δεν φαινεται κακο... και αν οντως ακουστηκε οπως λες, να το εχουμε στα υποψιν :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Το θέμα είναι οτι ακούστηκε τις τελευταίες μέρες


ότι η ΝΕΛ θα πάρει το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ? :Confused:  :Mad:  :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Θα ναι μια ακόμα επιτυχημένη κίνηση της εταιρείας..................:twisted:

----------


## Νaval22

Αλίμονο απο επιτυχημένες κινήσεις χορτάσαμε πιά  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Mad:

----------


## Ellinis

> Giati oxi file mou ??


Μήπως γιατί είναι 20% μικρότερο από το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ; Φίλε Μανώλη, εσύ θα μπορούσες να χωρέσεις στο σκαρί των 115 μέτρων τις 560 κλίνες που έχει το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ή τις 500 που είχε το ΣΑΠΦΩ;
Το γκαράζ του επαρκεί για τη γραμμή;

Καλό είναι να διατηρούμαι ελπίδες για το μέλλον της ΝΕΛ αλλά μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω δείγματα διάθεσης για επενδύσεις από τη διοίκηση της.

----------


## Apostolos

Θα είναι τουλάχιστο κάτι φρέσκο...

----------


## Leo

Γιατί πάτε τόσο μακρυά βρέ παιδία, συγκρίνοτας τα ανόμοια? Οι Αίολοι το καλοκαιρί θα κάνουνε άγονες? Το Μακεδονία και πριν την "πολυκατοικία" ήταν καλό και τώρα είναι. Ότι αγοράσει η ΝΕΛ δεν σημαίνει οτι θα πάει απαραίτητα στην Χίο Μυτιλήνη. Αν ποτέ κυκλοφορήσει.... έχει διάφορες "τρύπες" να φράξει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## alcaeos

καπως ετσι θα ειναι  !!!! δεν ειναι και ασχημο

----------


## kapas

> καπως ετσι θα ειναι !!!! δεν ειναι και ασχημο


ωραιος νικο!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Αντε καλοριζικο

----------


## noulos

> καπως ετσι θα ειναι !!!! δεν ειναι και ασχημο


Ε δεν είναι και όμορφο!!! :shock:

----------


## Νaval22

Δεν είναι ωραίο πλοίο αλλά στην αναβροχιά......,φίλε alkaeos έχω ένσταση ώς προς το νηολόγιο όμως,γιατί ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ?

----------


## alcaeos

ναι εχεις δικιο φιλε επρεπε να βαλω μυτιληνη βλεπεις το ειχα κανει με τα σινιαλα τη σαος και το αφυσα ιδιο...ΠΑΡΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ

NEL LINES.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

Εγώ μάγκες επείδη αν το είχα θα το έβαζα Λήμνο-Καβάλα/Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη θα του έβαζα νηολόγιο Θεσ/νίκης....(λόγω και ονόματος.....ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ :Wink: )!!!Ας έρθει όμως και ας του βάλουν και νηολόγιο............Νησιά Φίτζι :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## moutsokwstas

με την τωρινη κατασταση στην οποια βρισκεται το πλοιο, ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμο να μπει σε γραμμη, το καλοκαιρι? παντως πισω στο τελευταιο καταστρωμα λιγη φαντασια δεν θα εβλαπτε, θυμιζει λιγο παναγια σουμελα.

----------


## Νaval22

πλάκα πλάκα,πιο ναυπηγικό γραφείο αναλαμβάνει τα πλοία της saos?όντως απο φαντασία υστερούν πολύ  :Sad:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moutsokwstas

> πλάκα πλάκα,πιο ναυπηγικό γραφείο αναλαμβάνει τα πλοία της saos?όντως απο φαντασία υστερούν πολύ


εχεις πληροφοριες να μας δωσεις να μαθουμε νεα?

----------


## noulos

> με την τωρινη κατασταση στην οποια βρισκεται το πλοιο, ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμο να μπει σε γραμμη, το καλοκαιρι? παντως πισω στο τελευταιο καταστρωμα λιγη φαντασια δεν θα εβλαπτε, θυμιζει λιγο παναγια σουμελα.


Το βασικό είναι να παρθεί η απόφαση για την ολοκλήρωση της μετασκευής!!!

----------


## rousok

> πλάκα πλάκα,πιο ναυπηγικό γραφείο αναλαμβάνει τα πλοία της saos?όντως απο φαντασία υστερούν πολύ


δεν υστερουν απλα, η φαντασια ειναι ανυπαρκτη θα ελεγα.
τοσες ομορφες μετασκευες εχουν γινει στην χωρα μας. ας παρουν παραδειγματα.
θα φτιαξουν και καλυτερο ονομα :Cool:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Δεν υπάρχει ναυπηγικό γραφείο ! Ο Μανούσης τα σκέφτεται !:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Ergis

> ναι εχεις δικιο φιλε επρεπε να βαλω μυτιληνη βλεπεις το ειχα κανει με τα σινιαλα τη σαος και το αφυσα ιδιο...ΠΑΡΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ


ωραιο θα γινει. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: τα σχεδια ειναι δικα σου;;;

----------


## Ergis

επειδη εχει ξεχαστει λιγο αυτο το καραβι και επειδη το συμπαθω πολυ αναρωτιομουν αν υπαρχει καμια εξελιξη απο την μετασκευη του και γενικα αν υπαρχει τιποτα καινουριο....και καμια φωτογραφια..
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεμμένο στο Πέραμα...Τίποτα νέο!Εδω δεν κινουνται τα "ετοιμοπόλεμα" πλοία της SAOS το μακεδονία θα κοιτάξουνε...

----------


## moutsokwstas

και σε εποχες κρισης, ποιος θα το παρει? κριμα παντως.

----------


## giorgos_249

Πάντως εγώ θεωρώ πως θα ήταν ωραίο πλοίο για να αντικαταστήσει το Πηνελόπη Α' στη Ραφήνα όταν το Πηνελόπη........

----------


## Rocinante

> Πάντως εγώ θεωρώ πως θα ήταν ωραίο πλοίο για να αντικαταστήσει το Πηνελόπη Α' στη Ραφήνα όταν το Πηνελόπη........


Φιλε Γιωργο πολυ θα ηθελα να δω αυτο το πλοιο με 8 μποφορ να πρεπει να κανει σβουρα στο λιμανι της Τηνου. Αρκει να μην ειμαι μεσα...

----------


## Leo

Αν είναι να έρθει το Μακεδονία στην θέση της Ποπάρας... Ποπάρα δαγκωτό.... for ever!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Αν είναι να έρθει το Μακεδονία στην θέση της Ποπάρας... Ποπάρα δαγκωτό.... for ever!!!!


 Εγω θα παω πιο μακρυα.
Aqua Jewel και θα φοραω και μπλουζα με το λογοτυπο της Alpha Ferries.
Σσσσσουσσσσςςςςςς μην το παρει χαμπαρι ο Δημητρης.....

----------


## noulos

Ε ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΠΑΡΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ!!!
ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δε θέλω να φύγει από τη Ραφήνα η Πηνελόπη αλλά σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή θα φύγει. Κάποτε είχε ακούστεί πως θα μετακινηθεί προς Πάτρα και θα έρθει το ακόμα χειρότερο IONIAN SPIRIT. Εγώ προσωπικά προτιμώ το Μακεδονία από το IONIAN SPIRIT αν και δε θα ήθελα κανένα από τα δυο να αντικαταστήσει την Πόπη .Εσείς προτιμάτε το IONIAN SPIRIT από το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ (ως αντικαταστάτη της ΠΟΠΑΡΑΣ);*

----------


## Leo

Κανένα από τα δύο εγώ. Το Σπίριτ δεν κάνει για την γραμμή.... Η γραμμή απαιτεί σβελτάδα στις κινήσες που νομίζω δεν έχει. Το Μακεδονία στην Τήνο θα είναι μόνιμα πάνω στο λιμενοβραχίωνα με τις υπερκατασκευές που κουβαλάει. ¶σε που ώσπου να ετοιμαστεί θα είναι η ώρα της απόσυρσης του. Καλό για μένα στην αντικατάσταση της Πόπης μπορεί να είναι, για την ώρα, μόνο ο Κοραής (έχει όμως μικρές δυνατότητες γκαράζ) και δεν ξέρω αν αντέχει την πίεση της ώρας η μανούβρα του (μπαταριστές μηχανές).

----------


## Rocinante

> Κανένα από τα δύο εγώ. Το Σπίριτ δεν κάνει για την γραμμή.... Η γραμμή απαιτεί σβελτάδα στις κινήσες που νομίζω δεν έχει. Το Μακεδονία στην Τήνο θα είναι μόνιμα πάνω στο λιμενοβραχίωνα με τις υπερκατασκευές που κουβαλάει. ¶σε που ώσπου να ετοιμαστεί θα είναι η ώρα της απόσυρσης του. Καλό για μένα στην αντικατάσταση της Πόπης μπορεί να είναι, για την ώρα, μόνο ο Κοραής (έχει όμως μικρές δυνατότητες γκαράζ) και δεν ξέρω αν αντέχει την πίεση της ώρας η μανούβρα του (μπαταριστές μηχανές).


Θεωρω οτι καποια στιγμη θα ανοιχτει θεμα για τους αντικαταστατες Πηνελοπη - Superferry II μιας και ξεκινησαμε μια πολυ ενδιαφερουσα συζητηση αλλα δεν αφορα αυτο το θεμα. Τα χαρακτηρηστικα που πρεπει να εχει ενα πλοιο της ΑνδροΤηνοΜυκονιας ειναι πολυ συγκεκριμενα και θα μου επιτρεψεις Leo να διαφωνισω και με τον Κοραη.
Και εγω πιστευα καποτε οτι το Μακεδονια θα μπορουσε να δουλεψει ενδοκυκλαδικα μεχρι που ο Paroskayak αν θυμαμε καλα με τα επιχειρηματα του με επεισε για το αντιθετο.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αν δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει ενδοκυκλαδικά ή ¶νδρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο τότε εκτός από το βόρειο Αιγαίο που μπορεί να δουλέψει;*

----------


## sea world

> *Αν δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει ενδοκυκλαδικά ή ¶νδρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο τότε εκτός από το βόρειο Αιγαίο που μπορεί να δουλέψει;*


Πριν απο αρκετό καιρό, υπήρξε μια σκέψη, το πλοίο να αγοραστεί απο επιχειρηματία της Μάνης, με σκοπό τη σύνδεση της άγονης Πελ/σου!!:shock:
Όταν όμως το πλοίο επιθεωρήθηκε, τότε διεγράφει αυτή η σκέψη την ίδια μέρα, καθώς δεν ξέραν το τί μετασκευή είχε υποστεί το πλοίο με τις υπερκατασκευές-υπερπαραγωγή!! :Wink: :lol:

----------


## rousok

στο πλοίο έριξαν πάνω από 5 εκατομμυριάκια ευρώ και ακόμα είναι στην μέση (όπου και θα παραμείνει μιας και θέλει ακόμα πολλά).
έπεσε μεγάλη κοροϊδία. τσάμπα λεφτά

----------


## gtogias

Το Μακεδονία (ή αυτό που προοριζόταν για Μακεδονία) στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Φωτογραφία του φίλου Σ. Κωνσταντόπουλου:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49068

----------


## Leo

Η τελευταία φορά που το φωτογράφισα είναι στις 04.07.09 

Τι με θωρείς ακίνητος που τρέχει ο λογισμός σου.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

P1190391.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Το αμαρτωλό πλοίο στο Πέραμα..._

polykas 1-.jpg

----------


## Mythos

Den yparxoun amartola ploia kale mou file. Mono ploia pou plironoun amarties anthropon.  :Sad:

----------


## konigi

Aν το βαποράκι το αγόραζε η ΑΝΕΚ,το σουλούπωνε αρκετα, και το δρομολογούσε απο Λαυριο για Πάρο Νάξο, ή απο Αγ.Κωνσταντίνο για Σποράδες όλο το χρόνο, πιστεύω θα έκανε πάταγο..

----------


## cpt babis

Aλλη μια φωτο του Μακεδονια στο Περαμα :?
DSC00414.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

κρίμα να χαραμίζεται έτσι το βαποράκι, τη στιγμή μάλιστα που με τα προβλήματα του Αγούδημου τόσα νησια έχουν σοβαρά προβλήματα...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

¶μα δεν έχει ο Μανούσης μπικικίνια πώς να τελειώσει το βαποράκι.........

----------


## baggoz

3erete ti 8a ginei me auto to ploio telika? 8elw na to dw na teleiwnei alla mallon oneiro m fainetai 8a meinei

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάει αυτό ΞΕΧΝΑ το !  :Sad:

----------


## MARGARITIS24

DSC00009.jpgDSC00008.jpgDSC00007.jpg


Ας ανοιξουμε το χρονοντουλαπο της ιστοριας 6,5 χρονια πισω

----------


## pantelis2009

Κίνηση σήμερα στον καταπέλτη του Μακεδονία, μάλιστα όπως βλέπετε εκτός απο μερικά άτομα υπήρχε και μία καινούργια γεννήτρια.
Τί να τρέχει...... άραγε!!!!!!!!!!!! 

MAMI - SAOS 35 11-03-2013.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Νεκρανάσταση!!!!

----------


## aiwnios 3os

λετε να γινει το θαυμα ποιος θα ειναι ο τυχερος  :Surprised:

----------


## giorgos_249

Μήπως απλά του πήρανε τη γεννήτρια, η είναι καινούρια;;

----------


## aiwnios 3os

φαινεται για καινουρια

----------


## Ergis

Παντα το συμπαθούσα αυτό το πλοίο,μακαρι να εχει αίσιο τέλος αυτη η πολυετής του ταλαιπωρία...
Για την άγονη των κυκλάδων θα ήταν οτι έπρεπε....

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε πως ήταν στις 24/02/2007, όταν είχε έλθει και ήταν στο ναυπηγείο της Κυνόσουρας.
Για το φίλο Έργης και σε όσους τους αρέσει.

MAMI - SAOS 02 24-02-2007.jpg

----------


## Ergis

Σευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή,η κάθε σου ανταπόκριση είναι μοναδικός θησαυρός!

----------


## Apostolos

Θα μπορούσε με πολυ λιγότερα χρήματα και χωρις τις τρελές παρεμβάσεις να είχε τελειώσει το πλοίο. Ούτε τέτοια μετασκευή στην πλώρη ούτε στην πρύμη. Αντε να έφερνες τον καθρέφτη μερικά μετρα πλώρα και μερικά ντεκάκια στην πρύμη...
100_0245 (Custom).jpg DSC01512 (Custom).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως εχθές που πέρασα είχαν σηκώσει τον καταπέλτη, είχαν ανοίξει αριστερά μιά ανθρωποθυρίδα και είχαν βάλει μαδέρι για να μπαίνουν μέσα και η γενήτρια ήταν έξω. Φωτο αργότερα.

----------


## leo85

Μη πως το ετοιμάζουν για τουρκιά :Apologetic: 
Έχει πέσει πολύ καθάρισμα στο πέραμα.

----------


## speedrunner

> Μη πως το ετοιμάζουν για τουρκιά
> Έχει πέσει πολύ καθάρισμα στο πέραμα.


Και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω!!!!!!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Για Τουρκια παει..οπως λενε αγοραστηκε απο εκεινον που εχει καθαρισει και αλλα που βγαζει ο ΟΛΠ σε διαγωνισμους ο νοων νοειτο.... =)

----------


## Ilias 92

> Θα μπορούσε με πολυ λιγότερα χρήματα και χωρις τις τρελές παρεμβάσεις να είχε τελειώσει το πλοίο. Ούτε τέτοια μετασκευή στην πλώρη ούτε στην πρύμη. Αντε να έφερνες τον καθρέφτη μερικά μετρα πλώρα και μερικά ντεκάκια στην πρύμη...


Θα συμφωνήσουμε Απόστολε!
Η επιμονή του πλοιοκτήτη να κάνει τον ναυπηγό κατέστρεψε το πλοίο. Ένα 17χρόνο καραβάκι και το ταλαιπώρησε τόσο πολύ που ενώ ακόμα και τώρα έχει μια 10ετια άνετα μπροστά του θα έχει αυτήν την τύχη, φανταστείτε τι του κάνανε για να πάει για κόψιμο. ( ας εξηγήσει αλήθεια κάποιος γιατί)
Πραγματικά κρίμα, είδες τι κάνουν τα κόμματα…

----------


## trelaras

Αχ καημενο καραβάκι τι σου'μελλε να παθεις...

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πάντως εχθές που πέρασα είχαν σηκώσει τον καταπέλτη, είχαν ανοίξει αριστερά μιά ανθρωποθυρίδα και είχαν βάλει μαδέρι για να μπαίνουν μέσα και η γενήτρια ήταν έξω. Φωτο αργότερα.


Να και η φωτο.MAMI - SAOS 36 13-03-2013.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> Να και η φωτο.MAMI - SAOS 36 13-03-2013.jpg


Έτοιμο το βλέπω για ''χαιρετούρα''!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κινήσεις ρυμουλκών (ΠΑΝΤΑΝΑΣΣΑ και ΕΚΤΩΡ) βλέπω στο AIS αυτήν την ώρα, από το σημείο που βρίσκεται το πλοίο. Να ήρθε η ώρα του αποχαιρετισμού ??? Πολύ περίεργος είμαι για τον χρόνο που θα χρειαστεί για να πάρουν επάνω τις άγκυρες του. Τόσα χρόνια στο ίδιο σημείο, θα πρέπει να έχουν "ενσωματωθεί" πλέον με τον βυθό.
*
Edit :* Στην "παρέα" των δύο ρυμουλκών και το ΑΤΛΑΣ, και πιθανότατα έχει ξεκινήσει ήδη η ρυμούλκηση του από το ΕΚΤΩΡ, με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό την Αλεξανδρούπολη (με πάσαν επιφύλαξιν οπωσδήποτε, μιας και οι ...μαντεψιές γίνονται μέσω της οθόνης του υπολογιστή).

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Κινήσεις ρυμουλκών (ΠΑΝΤΑΝΑΣΣΑ και ΕΚΤΩΡ) βλέπω στο AIS αυτήν την ώρα, από το σημείο που βρίσκεται το πλοίο. Να ήρθε η ώρα του αποχαιρετισμού ??? Πολύ περίεργος είμαι για τον χρόνο που θα χρειαστεί για να πάρουν επάνω τις άγκυρες του. Τόσα χρόνια στο ίδιο σημείο, θα πρέπει να έχουν "ενσωματωθεί" πλέον με τον βυθό.
> *
> Edit :* Στην "παρέα" των δύο ρυμουλκών και το ΑΤΛΑΣ, και πιθανότατα έχει ξεκινήσει ήδη η ρυμούλκηση του από το ΕΚΤΩΡ, με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό την Αλεξανδρούπολη (με πάσαν επιφύλαξιν οπωσδήποτε, μιας και οι ...μαντεψιές γίνονται μέσω της οθόνης του υπολογιστή).


και στο λιμανι δειχνει στο Αγιασσου διπλα!

ναι το δα μολις..μεταφερουν το Μακεδονια!!

----------


## aprovatianos

To μακεδονια ειναι και φευγει!Μολις το ειδα με τα κιαλια απο το σπιτι μου!! :Apologetic:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Επειδή έχω χάσει επεισόδια σχετικά με τη διαχείριση του πλοίου, ανήκει ακόμη στον Μανούση; Σε συνδυασμό με τον αναγραφόμενο προορισμό Αλεξανδρούπολη, μήπως ετοιμάζει τίποτα ο κυρ Φώτης *ή* είναι ένας ενδιάμεσος σταθμός πριν τη φλόγα του διαλυτή;

----------


## leo85

Το τελευταίο του ταξίδι κάνει σήμερα το Μακεδονία ,αν και δεν πρόλαβε καν να ταξιδέψει  στα Ελληνικά νερά. :Apologetic: 

ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ 18-03-2013 01.jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

Μια ιδέα αναφέρθηκε στο Facebook και την μεταφέρω και εδώ
Μήπως ο Μανούσης συμφώνησε με τον Δήμο Αλεξανδρούπολης για δρομολόγια μέχρι την Σαμοθράκη και να βάλουν το ΣΑΟΣ 2 έως το Λαύριο. Ο Μανούσης είχε πει οτι προσφέρει το Liberty να του κάνουν μετασκευή και να το βάλουν εκεί. Μήπως τελικά τα βρήκαν για το Μακεδονία;

----------


## sylver23

Νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να ελπίζουμε, βλέπουμε και στη φωτογραφία παραπάνω του Leo τη κατακρεούργηση που έκαναν στο βαποράκι.

Το Αλεξανδρούπολη σαν προορισμό το θεωρώ σαν απλή δήλωση και στροφή για Aliaga

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα τι να ελπίζουμε ??? Ότι τα βρήκαν ο Μανούσης με τον δήμο, και πάει το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ να ....συνεχίσει και να ολοκληρώσει την μετασκευή του στα .....ναυπηγεία της Αλεξανδρούπολης ??? Αυτά είναι αστεία πράγματα.......




> Για Τουρκια παει..οπως λενε αγοραστηκε απο εκεινον που εχει καθαρισει και αλλα που βγαζει ο ΟΛΠ σε διαγωνισμους ο νοων νοειτο.... =)


Aν κρίνουμε από τα ρυμουλκά που συμμετείχαν στην απομάκρυνση του πλοίου από το Πέραμα, και πολύ περισσότερο από αυτό που ήδη το ρυμουλκεί, δεν το βρίσκω και τόσο πιθανό να _"αγοραστηκε απο εκεινον που εχει καθαρισει και αλλα που βγαζει ο ΟΛΠ σε διαγωνισμους"_.

Τώρα για τον προορισμό που (επιμένει να) εκπέμπει το ρυμουλκό ΕΚΤΩΡ (ALEXANDROUPOLI), μου φαίνεται από λίγο (μπορεί και να αλλάξει καθ' οδόν όπως πολύ σοφά είπε και ο Συλβέστρος) έως και πολύ παράξενος. Εδώ έκανε "αμάν" ο Ο.Λ.Α. να απομακρύνει από την Αλεξανδρούπολη τα υπόλοιπα της ΣΑΟΣ, για ποιό λόγο να δεχτεί το ερείπιο στο λιμάνι ??? Οψόμεθα.......

Τέλος, σε απάντηση στον φίλο Leo85, το ότι δεν πρόλαβε να ταξιδέψει στα "Ελληνικά νερά", ίσως να είναι και καλό, αν αναλογιστούμε την τόσο "ευφάνταστη" μετασκευή που είχε δεχτεί.

----------


## ithakos

Θα δούμε στο ais τον τελικό προορισμό και θα καταλάβουμε τι συμβαίνει...

----------


## giorgos_249

> Μα τι να ελπίζουμε ??? Ότι τα βρήκαν ο Μανούσης με τον δήμο, και πάει το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ να ....συνεχίσει και να ολοκληρώσει την μετασκευή του στα .....ναυπηγεία της Αλεξανδρούπολης ??? Αυτά είναι αστεία πράγματα.......


*Γιατι το γελας;; Κάποτε ήθελε να μετασκευάσει το ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ στο λιμάνι του Βόλου, γι αυτό και το πλοίο το πρώτο ελληνικό λιμάνι που έπιασε είναι ο Βόλος !!!!

Την γεννήτρια τη φόρτωσε ή την κατέβασε;; Γιατί αν τη φόρτωσε, έκλεισε τον καταπέλτη και έφυγε, κάτι τρέχει !!!*

----------


## leo85

Στο post192 δείχνει τη γεννήτρια έξω, να ξανά κατεβάσουν καταπέλτη και να την βάλουν μέσα λίγο δύσκολο. :Apologetic:

----------


## ayfa74

Γιατί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και δεν το γραφουνε καθαρα πως παει τουρκια

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Aν κρίνουμε από τα ρυμουλκά που συμμετείχαν στην απομάκρυνση του πλοίου από το Πέραμα, και πολύ περισσότερο από αυτό που ήδη το ρυμουλκεί, δεν το βρίσκω και τόσο πιθανό να _"αγοραστηκε απο εκεινον που εχει καθαρισει και αλλα που βγαζει ο ΟΛΠ σε διαγωνισμους"_.



Μέχρι στιγμής οσα πλοια εχουν εκπληρειαστει απο τον ΟΛΠ...2 τα εχουν παρει..οι οποιοι  ακουγεται πως τσακωθηκαν.... Για αυτο και καποια Αγουδημοπλοια δεν ειχαν φυγει κατευθειαν..Ενας Ελληνας που εχει στη Τουρκια γιαρδα..ακουγεται  πως αυτος πηρε και το Μακεδονια ... δεν το λεω ετσι για να το πω κυριε Γιωργο...απλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι τυχαιο οτι ο ιδιος τα παιρνει σχεδον παντα..Ενω αυτα τα πλοια εχουν γινει βουκινο στην αγορα...


Χρειαζεται πια μεγαλη διαδικασια (σε χαρτια και τρεξιμο) για να φυγει ενα πλοιο για να παει για διαλυση απο την Ελλαδα στη Τουρκια...αμα πανε στην Αλεξανδρουπολη και δε στριψουν προς Αλιαγα...θα ειναι απλως ειτε για λιμανιατικα..ειτε για να κερδισει χρονο...βεβαια καθιστε μη τα δουμε σε κανενα κολπο να αγκυροβολησουν για κανενα διημερο..

----------


## pantelis2009

6 χρόνια και 1 μήνα μετά απο τον ερχομό (απο την πρώτη μου φωτο), όπως αθόρυβα ήρθε .....έτσι και έφυγε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...δεν το λεω ετσι για να το πω κυριε Γιωργο...


Φίλε μου δεν είπα ότι το είπες "έτσι για να το πεις". Απλά, παρατήρησα ότι η πληροφορία που είχες ακούσει και μεταφέρει, κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα ήταν λανθασμένη. Στον καθένα μας έχει τύχει να γράψουμε κάτι που ακούσαμε και τελικά να μην ήταν σωστό.

Κατά τα άλλα, να παραθέσω μία εκπληκτική φωτό (κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη) από το shipspotting και τον εξαιρετικό _Aleksi Lindstrom_, στην οποία βλέπουμε πως είχε ξεκινήσει η διαμόρφωση της "νέας" πρύμης του πλοίου. 

ShipSpotting.com

© Aleksi Lindstr&#246;m

----------


## Express Pigasos

αυτη τη φωτογραφια ειδα και εγω σημερα ψαχνοντας για το πλοιο στο shipspotting..και μα τω Θεω..εκανα το σταυρo μου οταν την ειδα...Πριν οταν ηταν στη χωρα του ανατελλοντος Ηλιου ο τυπος του σαν πλοιο πως θα λεγοταν? ro/lo carrier?

----------


## Express Pigasos

Τελικά σήμερα επιβεβαιωσα πως αυτος που νομιζα τα εχει παρει ...και μαλιστα εδω και πολυ καιρο..  :Fat: 
Βεβαια δεν ξερω γιατι το Μακεδονια το ξαναεβγαζαν σε διαγωνισμο....Ισως να ειχε παρει μονο το Αγιασου παλιοτερα..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> αυτη τη φωτογραφια ειδα και εγω σημερα ψαχνοντας για το πλοιο στο shipspotting..και μα τω Θεω..εκανα το σταυρo μου οταν την ειδα...Πριν οταν ηταν στη χωρα του ανατελλοντος Ηλιου ο τυπος του σαν πλοιο πως θα λεγοταν? ro/lo carrier?


Τα πλοία της εταιρείας του στην Ιαπωνία αν θα δεις είναι κάπως περίεργα, ένα είδος φορτηγοποστάλι.Πλώρα μιά μπίγα γιά κοντέινερ ιαπωνικού τύπου,ακομοντέσιο αλλά όχι τόσο όσο σε σύνηθες ΕΓ/ΟΓ,πρύμα κ λοξά καταπέλτες γιά το γκαράζ που λογικά δεν είναι σε όλο το μήκος του πλοίου.Όλα αυτά γιατί είναι ειδικά χτισμένα γιά ταξίδι προς Οκινάβα κ άλλα νησιά εκεί τριγύρω.
Υπό άλλες συνθήκες το βαπόρι θα είχε μέλλον στην Ελλάδα με ή χωρίς την άθλια εγχείριση που του έκανε ο Μανούσης κ εάν βρισκόταν κανένας άλλος.Στις εποχές των παχειών αγελάδων πόσα κ πόσα δεν έμεναν ασυμπλήρωτα γιά χρόνια μέχρι να βρισκόταν αγοραστής να τα τελειώσει...Αλλά η κρίση έφαγε βαπόρια κ βαπόρια,αυτό θα γλύτωνε;

----------


## sylver23

Έμαθε κανείς αν πήγαν/πάνε προς Αλεξανδρούπολη ή αν έφτασαν aliaga; Από χθες  τα ρυμουλκά δεν ξαναφάνηκαν στο ais

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Έμαθε κανείς αν πήγαν/πάνε προς Αλεξανδρούπολη ή αν έφτασαν aliaga; Από χθες  τα ρυμουλκά δεν ξαναφάνηκαν στο ais


Η εξαφανιση παντως μου μυριζει Turkish Riviera  :Razz:

----------


## Blitz-X

Πάντως τελευταία φορά που είδα το Hector στο AIS ήταν Τρίτη ξημερώματα και εκείνη την ώρα βρισκόταν βόρεια της Άνδρου με 5.4 Knts και έχοντας μόλις γυρίσει σε πορεία 80 με 90 μοίρες. Εεε... μάλλον δεν είναι η Αλεξανδρούπολη προς εκείνη τη μεριά του Αιγαίου...
Μάλλον για Alliaga τους κόβω...

ΜΦΧ

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα μόνα που έμειναν στη ΝΑΥΣΙ είναι οι κάβοι και η ηλεκτρογενήτρια. Τελικά που πήγε;;;;;;;

MAMI - SAOS 37 20-03-2013.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μάλλον Παντελή όπως φαίνεται σύντομα θα περιμένουμε φωτό απ' τον φίλο Selim Sam!
SL388279.jpg
Ας το δούμε πως ήταν τον Ιανουάριο του 2012

----------


## Express Pigasos

Η λογικη αυτο λεει .. πως απο Αλιαγα θα δουμε κατι... παντως αυτο που εκαναν κλεινοντας το AIS των ρυμουλκων... και συγνωμη που το γραφω ετσι δημοσιως εδω στο forum... δειχνει πως κατι δεν παει καλα... απαγορευεται αυτο που εκαναν.... οταν ενα πλοιο ρυμουλκειται η πηγαινει αυτοδυναμο πρεπει να εχει ανοιχτο το AIS η το ιδιο η το ρυμουλκο...Το οτι εφυγαν ανημερα αργειας τα πλοια..δειχνει πολλα... Επειδη λογω δουλειας εχω ασχοληθει παρα πολυ με τις διαλυσεις πλοιων...δεν θα μου κανει εντυπωση αν μεινουν αροδου για πολυ καιρο τα πλοια στην Αλιαγα..η εστω σε καποιο λιμανι εκει κοντα.. εφυγαν πολυ "νυχτα".. Θα προσπαθησω να μου στειλουν καμια φωτογραφια παντως οι εκει γνωστοι μου... και οτι λεω τα λεω χωρις να εχω καποιο ιδιο συμφερον..γιατι τα πλοια ηταν σχεδον σιγουρο ποιος θα τα παρει..  :Razz:   :Razz:  απο τη πρωτη στιγμη..αλλα η περιοδος που εφυγαν...μου δημιουργει πολλα ερωτηματικα...

----------


## sylver23

Mία ερώτηση πάνω σε αυτό με το ais . Το ότι στο marine traffic δεν βλέπουμε το σήμα του πλοίου σημαίνει ότι το έχει κλείσει ή ότι δεν μπορούμε να το δούμε εμείς μόνο στο marine αλλά όσοι είναι του κλάδου σε αντιστοιχες υπηρεσίες το βλέπουν;

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

> Mία ερώτηση πάνω σε αυτό με το ais . Το ότι στο marine traffic δεν βλέπουμε το σήμα του πλοίου σημαίνει ότι το έχει κλείσει ή ότι δεν μπορούμε να το δούμε εμείς μόνο στο marine αλλά όσοι είναι του κλάδου σε αντιστοιχες υπηρεσίες το βλέπουν;


Εννοητε πως το βλεπουν υπηρεσιες οπως τα τοπικα λιμεναρχεια τα πλοια που κινουνται στην περιοχη.Δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη δεν εκπεμπει στο Marinetraffic σημα,εχει κλεισει και την συσκευη του.Η συσκευη λειτουργει 24 ωρες το 24ωρο.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Εννοητε πως το βλεπουν υπηρεσιες οπως τα τοπικα λιμεναρχεια τα πλοια που κινουνται στην περιοχη.Δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη δεν εκπεμπει στο Marinetraffic σημα,εχει κλεισει και την συσκευη του.Η συσκευη λειτουργει 24 ωρες το 24ωρο.


στα ρανταρ φαινεται σιγουρο.... αλλα συνηθως οταν δεν φαινονται σε περιοχες που υπαρχει πχ στο marinetraffic εχει καλυψη ναι τοτε το εχουν κλεισει ..ενω σε αλλες οπως Σικελια μεχρι Μεθωνη η μετα τη Μονεμαβασια  δεν εχει καλυψη το Marinetraffic... εχουν γινει πολλες περιεργες κινησεις οταν πανε πλοια για διαλυση...μετα απο 2 χρονια εχουν δει τα ματακια μου αρκετα... π.χ. πως πολλα απο τα Χρηστος  του Σπανοπουλου μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη πανε με ανοιχτο το AIS ενω αυτα οχι που ουτως η αλλως ολοι λεγαμε πως δεν πανε Αλεξανδρουπολη  :Razz:  ?? Βεβαια ενταξει και Αλεξ/πολη να πηγαιναν..δε θα γινονταν τα πλοια κατι..οποτε μια ωρα αρχητερα για τα ταλαιπωρημενα τους σκαρια... ;-)

παντως περιμενω φωτο απο Aliaga ..να δω αν πηγαν τελικα!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Δειτε για παραδειγμα τωρα ..τα αδερφα ρο/ρο Delfino Grigio και Delfino Bianco που σχεδον θα βγουν εξω στη Παραλια με το AIS ανοιχτο... η το κοηντενεραδικο ESRA A που εχει ανοιχτο το AIS ενω εχει βγει εξω 3 μερες!  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Αγιάσσου και Μακεδονια εξω απ την Μυτιλήνη ΤΩΡΑ!!! Για να δούμε φώτο απο εκει!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

4 μέρες τα κάνουν βόλτα στο Αιγαίο, τι παπατζηλίκι είναι αυτό; :Surprised:

----------


## sylver23

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιο λόγο ανέβηκαν πάνω από τη Λέσβο και μετά κατέβηκαν Μυτιλήνη. Πήγαιναν όντως Αλεξανδρούπολη και λόγω καιρού βρήκαν καταφύγιο στη ράδα της Μυτιλήνης; 
Η Aliaga πάντως ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος είναι από εκεί...

χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Έμενα μου έκανε εντύπωση που είδα-φωτογράφησα αλλά είναι μακρινές- αλλαγμένο το όνομα του ΠΑ(*ΝΑΓΙΑ*) πάντως,μάλλον θα το δρομολογήσει με άλλο όνομα πλέον από Αλεξανδρούπολη :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour: !!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι λαμογιές έχουν κάνει.... Στον Πειραιά ο Μανούσης έχει φεσώσει όλο τον κόσμο, χρωστάει στο ΝΑΤ, στον ΟΛΠ, σε εταιρείες, στις τράπεζες, χρωστάει μισθούς και μάλιστα έχει χάσει και στα δικαστήρια γι' αυτό , αλλά ....δεν έχει λέει να πληρώσει. Τώρα πώς πουλάει για σκραπ και πού πηγαίνουν τα χρήματα της πώλησης είναι άλλο θέμα... Κάποιος θα έπρεπε να το ψάξει περισσότερο.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ακριβώς..δεν μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω παραπάνω! Για να φυγει ενα πλοιο για διαλυση πρεπει να εχουν αποπληρωθει ολα τα χρεη του...τωρα πως εφυγε..και στη διαδρομη αλλαξαν ονομα...δεν φαινεται νηολογιο..και εσβησαν και το SAOS..ειναι αλλουνου παπα Ευαγγελιον .Αμην  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Έχω μια εντύπωση πως απλά λόγω καιρού δεν μπορούν να σταθούν σε κάποιο αγκυροβόλιο! Σπάνια ένα πλοίο πάει κατευθείαν στην παραλία των σκραπατζιδων! Και όσο αφορά τον απόπλου των πλοίων, θεωρώ ότι στις δικές μας μέρες δεν μπορεί ένα πλοίο να φύγει ιδιαίτερα απ τον Πειραιά χωρίς να είναι "καθαρό". Εξάλλου κάθε πλοίο ανήκει σε διαφορετική εταιρία και τυχόν χρέη άλλων πλοίων να μην επιβαρύνουν αυτα. Ας μην επιδιδόμαστε σε κυνήγι μαγισσών...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Παντως το οτι αργησαν να φυγουν ισως σημαινει οτι καθαρισαν ισως και οχι..την αληθεια κανεις δεν θα τη μαθει  :Very Happy:   :Razz:  και πιστευω πως η ολη συζητηση γινεται απο την περιεργια..οσων ασχολουμαστε με το κλαδο..Καραβολατρικα αν το δει κανεις..που ο σκοπος αυτος ειναι εδω του φορουμ.. θα το πω σε 3 λεξεις...ΚΡΙΜΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ   :Sad: 

και στην Αλιαγα πραγματι εχει αρκετο τραφικ δυστυχως..με αυτη την παλιοαγορα...φευγουν σα τρελα τα πλοια γαμωτο...σε λιγο θα φευγουν και πλοια του 2000!  :Abnormal: ...Οσο τελεια ηταν μεχρι το 2008 ...τοσο χαλια ειναι τωρα...

----------


## nikosnasia

P3222594.jpg

Αυτό ήταν λίγο πιό κοντά...

----------


## leo85

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε nikosnasia και αυτές μας ικανοποιεί έστω και μακριά  :Fat:

----------


## Ellinis

μπας και τα πήγε στη Μυτιλήνη για να τα δούνε από κοντά οι "εγκέφαλοι" της ΝΕΛ;  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Tην μπογιά που σβήσανε το "Saos" την είχανε πάρει ρεγάλο από αυτά του Αγούδημου που είχανε τραβήξει στην Αλιάγκα;

----------


## Express Pigasos

> μπας και τα πήγε στη Μυτιλήνη για να τα δούνε από κοντά οι "εγκέφαλοι" της ΝΕΛ; 
> Tην μπογιά που σβήσανε το "Saos" την είχανε πάρει ρεγάλο από αυτά του Αγούδημου που είχανε τραβήξει στην Αλιάγκα;



Απο τα καλυτερα που εχω ακουσει σημερα για το ξεβαμα του "SAOS" !! Παντως συνηθως τετοιες δουλειες γινονται σε λιμανια..οχι εν πλω..και με τετοιο καιρο ..αυτο μου εκανε εντυπωση εμενα..αλλιως οπως εχουμε δει ολοι τοσα χρονια..δεν ειναι ασυνηθιστο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πέμπτη ημέρα (συμπληρωμένη) περιήγησης στις ομορφιές του Αιγαίου, και η Αλεξάνδρεια (sorry, ALEXANDROUPOLI) φαντάζει τόσο μα τόσο μακρινή.......

----------


## opelmanos

Tελικά με σιγουριά που πήγαν τα πλοία?Το ρυμουλκό μόλις έδωσε σήμα που το δείχνει να έχει πάρει το δρόμο της επιστροφής αλλά από το στίγμα του δεν φαίνεται να έχει πάει Αλιάγα!

----------


## Giovanaut

Όσο κι αν το κακοποίησε το βαποράκι ο Μανούσης, θα ήθελα πολύ να το δω τελειωμένο...

----------


## opelmanos

Tελειωμένο θα το δείς σίγουρα όταν αρχίσουν οι ανταποκρίσεις απο τον Σελίμ Σαν :Sour:

----------


## baggoz

μαλλον η πωληση ηταν παρανομη και γυριζουν και τα δυο δεν μιλαω με βεβαιαοτητα για το γεγονος παντως γυριζουν

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Hector βρίσκετε κάτω απο τη Σαλαμίνα και το Αιγαίο Πέλαγος ανοικτά απο Κινέτα. :Surprised: 
Βόλτες τα κάνουν για να πάρουν αέρα;;;;;;;

----------


## aprovatianos

Ξερει κανεις κατι? Συνεχιζουν ακομη να κανουν βολτες εξω απο την Σαλαμινα!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Αυτό ήταν λίγο πιό κοντά...



*
Τολμώ να πω ότι μου αρέσει πολύ ! Ειδικά η πλώρη - καθρέπτης και η γέφυρα ! Η πρύμνη πάλι ίσως να γινότανε και καλύτερη.....  Μακάρι να ταξιδέψει κάποτε ! 

Ευχαριστούμε για τη φώτο ! 
*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *
> Τολμώ να πω ότι μου αρέσει πολύ ! Ειδικά η πλώρη - καθρέπτης και η γέφυρα ! Η πρύμνη πάλι ίσως να γινότανε και καλύτερη..... Μακάρι να ταξιδέψει κάποτε ! 
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε για τη φώτο ! 
> 
> *


Tι λες τώρα...το έχεις δει από κοντά;...Το έχουν κατακρεουργήσει το καράβι...

----------


## opelmanos

Ακόμα τα κόβουν βόλτες έξω απο τα Μέγαρα..πρωτοφανή πράγματα  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Δεν γνωρίζω πώς τα "καθάρισε" και ΑΝ τα καθάρισε. Εκείνο όμως που γνωρίζω πολύ καλά είναι ότι σε Πλοίαρχο οφείλει περίπου 40,000 ευρώ από το Παναγία Αγιάσου και το Εξπρες Λήμνος. Έχει χάσει όλα τα δικαστήρια (και τα εφετεία φυσικά) αλλά δεν έχει λέει να πληρώσει.....






> Έχω μια εντύπωση πως απλά λόγω καιρού δεν μπορούν να σταθούν σε κάποιο αγκυροβόλιο! Σπάνια ένα πλοίο πάει κατευθείαν στην παραλία των σκραπατζιδων! Και όσο αφορά τον απόπλου των πλοίων, θεωρώ ότι στις δικές μας μέρες δεν μπορεί ένα πλοίο να φύγει ιδιαίτερα απ τον Πειραιά χωρίς να είναι "καθαρό". Εξάλλου κάθε πλοίο ανήκει σε διαφορετική εταιρία και τυχόν χρέη άλλων πλοίων να μην επιβαρύνουν αυτα. Ας μην επιδιδόμαστε σε κυνήγι μαγισσών...

----------


## opelmanos

Τα 2 ρυμουλκούμενα πλοία Παναγια Αγιάσου και Μακεδονία ακγυροβόλησαν έξω απο τη Σαλαμίνα

----------


## aprovatianos

> Τα 2 ρυμουλκούμενα πλοία Παναγια Αγιάσου και Μακεδονία ακγυροβόλησαν έξω απο τη Σαλαμίνα


Καλα,και δεν μπορουσαν να το κανουν απο προχθες αυτο? Μυστηριο!!

----------


## sylver23

Το Αγιάσσου το Αιγαίον Πέλαγος από ότι φαίνεται στο αις το ''αφησε'' στο ΝΜΔ.
Το Μακεδονία είναι ακόμα με το Hector; Γιατί στο ais το τελευταίο είναι εκτός εμβέλειας (μία μέρα) οπότε δεν μπορώ να δω και τις τελευταίες κινήσεις του

----------


## speedrunner

Απο ότι είδα στο AIS και τα δύο πλοία πρέπει να έχουν "αγκυροβολήσει" στην ράδα του Πειραιά!!!!!

----------


## cpt. mimis

Τώρα που βρίσκεται?

----------


## ιθακη

στην ράδα, ανοιχτά τις Σαλαμίνας

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς πλέον ........δεν υπάρχει μεταφορικό μέσο. :Apologetic:

----------


## Eng

> Δυστυχώς πλέον ........δεν υπάρχει μεταφορικό μέσο.


Μονο τα κυαλια απο την Πειραϊκη..(αντε και απο Σελινια..)

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μακεδονία φωτογραφημένο στις 12/04 όπως φαίνετε απο το Άνω Πέραμα, στη ράδα που βρίσκετε. 

MAMI - SAOS 38 12-04-2013.jpg

----------


## aeghina

Ρε παιδιά τι γίνεται με αυτά τα δύο πλοία? Πουλήθηκαν ή πάνε για διάλυση?

----------


## SteliosK

> Ρε παιδιά τι γίνεται με αυτά τα δύο πλοία? Πουλήθηκαν ή πάνε για διάλυση?



Στη ράδα του Πειραιά και σήμερα μαζί με το Παναγία Αγιάσσου
στκ225.JPG στκ229.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Γειά σου Στέλιο με τα ωραία σου, γιατί η δική μου ήταν απο μακριά. Απο ποιό πλοίο είναι τραβηγμένες;;;;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στη ράδα του Πειραιά και σήμερα μαζί με το Παναγία Αγιάσσου
> στκ225.JPG στκ229.JPG


 Aυτό με κανένα καιρό το βλέπω να πηγαίνει...

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Aυτό με κανένα καιρό το βλέπω να πηγαίνει...


Σαλαμίνα???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σαλαμίνα???


 Ψυττάλεια...στον πάτο...ανάλογα.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Και γω το ιδιο πιστευω...πως καποια στιγμη θα τρεχουν να τα προλαβουν....βεβαια δεν μπορουν και να τα βαλουν και αλλου αφου ο ΟΛΠ δε τα δεχεται αφου εχουν χαρακτηριστει ως "ναυάγια" - βεβαια ναυαγια οχι με την εννοια που το καταλαβαινουμε..αλλα το "προς ναυαγια"

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και γω το ιδιο πιστευω...πως καποια στιγμη θα τρεχουν να τα προλαβουν....βεβαια δεν μπορουν και να τα βαλουν και αλλου αφου ο ΟΛΠ δε τα δεχεται αφου εχουν χαρακτηριστει ως "ναυάγια" - βεβαια ναυαγια οχι με την εννοια που το καταλαβαινουμε..αλλα το "προς ναυαγια"


 Hulks που είναι κάπως διαφορετικό από το wrecks.Μάλλον θα έχουν αποχαρακτηριστεί σαν πλοία. Αλλά κ στην ντάνα δεν θα τα δέχονται αφου βάζουν περιβαλλοντικούς όρους.
Πάντως από τα δύο βαπόρια τούτο είναι πιό επίφοβο αφού είναι "φτερό στον άνεμο".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ........ Όταν η φλόγα του διαλυτή φαντάζει "ευσπλαχνική".

09_21-04-13.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μακεδονία ........παίζοντας κρυφτούλι με τα Σελίνια. Τί περιμένουν άραγε;;;;; Κανένα βοριά να το πετάξει στα βράχια και να βρούν δουλειά τα ΜΜΕ;;;;;; 
Τί κάνουν ΤΩΡΑ που είναι νωρίς, οι υπεύθυνοι του Νησιού, το ΛΣ και τα ΜΜΕ;;;;; Αλπά ζεσταίνουν τις καρέκλες τους!!!!!!!!!!
Μετά...αμα γίνει το κακό, όλοι αυτοί οι καρεκλοκρατούντες θα λένε το μακρύ τους και το κοντό τους.....αλλά θα είναι αργά.

MAMI - SAOS 40 30-04-2013.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

101_3084.jpg
Φώτο του πλοίου όταν το είχε στείλει o Mανούσης μέχρι Μυτιλήνη για να ξεμουδιάσει :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε σημερινή φωτό από την ράδα του Πειραιά, έχοντας συμπληρώσει τέσσερις μήνες παραμονής του σε αυτή.

06.jpg
_20 Ιουλίου 2013_

Η επιστροφή του τον περασμένο Μάρτη από το tour στο Aliaga, από ότι φαίνεται δεν είχε γίνει απλά και μόνο για να "συμπληρωθούν κάποια χαρτιά που ...λείπανε".

----------


## despo

> Σε σημερινή φωτό από την ράδα του Πειραιά, έχοντας συμπληρώσει τέσσερις μήνες παραμονής του σε αυτή.
> 
> 06.jpg
> _20 Ιουλίου 2013_
> 
> Η επιστροφή του τον περασμένο Μάρτη από το tour στο Aliaga, από ότι φαίνεται δεν είχε γίνει απλά και μόνο για να "συμπληρωθούν κάποια χαρτιά που ...λείπανε".


Ποιά χαρτιά να λείπανε ; Φυγάδευσαν τα 2 πλοία μήπως και καταφέρουν να αρπάξουν τα λεφτά απο το διαλυτήριο και αφου έκαναν την ... κρουαζιέρα ανα το Αιγαίο τα γύρισαν άρον-άρον πίσω. Και τώρα ένας Θεός ξέρει για πόσο ακόμα καιρό θα τα ... καμαρώνουμε σαν αξιοθέατο έξω απο το λιμάνι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα χρόνο κλείνουν αυτές τις ημέρες τα _ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ_ και _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΣΟΥ_ από την περυσινή τους κρουαζιέρα στο Αιγαίο (18 Μαρτίου φύγανε από το Πέραμα, 25 επέστρεψαν στη ράδα του Πειραιά).

Στη σημερινή μου βόλτα στα πέριξ, διαπίστωσα ότι και τα δύο έχουν μετακινηθεί (υποθέτω τις τελευταίες ημέρες). Ενώ όλη την χρονιά που μεσολάβησε βρίσκονταν αγκυροβολημένα κοντά στα Σελήνια, σήμερα τα είδα αρκετά πιό μακριά, και πάλι βέβαια στη ράδα του Πειραιά αλλά στις νοτιοανατολικές ακτές πλέον της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Ilias 92

Με αφορμή την επέτειο λοιπόν που μας θύμισε ο Espresso  Venezia, να δούμε τα δυο καμάρια του Φώτη Μανούση από την Πειραϊκή σε δυο πόζες με διάφορα 2 εβδομάδων 30/1/14 και 15/2/14 αντίστοιχα.
SAOS PIRAIKI.jpg SAOS PIRAIKI 2.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Για πόσο ακόμα..

DSC_0574.jpg DSC_0573.jpg DSC_0575.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για όσο αντέξουν, μέχρι να βυθιστούν και η ρύπανση να φτάσει στα πέριξ.
Φωτο της κόρη μου από το λόφο στα Σελήνια.

MAMI - SAOS 51 19-07-2013.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό το ΣΚ έχει μετατοπιστεί ανατολικότερα από το προηγούμενο αγκυροβόλιο κ αρκετά μακρυά από το ομόσταυλό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Aπό το ΣΚ έχει μετατοπιστεί ανατολικότερα από το προηγούμενο αγκυροβόλιο κ αρκετά μακρυά από το ομόσταυλό του.


Με πρόλαβες. Το Ίδιο λέγαμε σήμερα με τον αδελφό μου leo85. Με τον πουνέντη που είχε πρέπει να παρασύρθηκε. 
Το Χειμώνα μένει να δούμε .........που θα φτάσει-σκάσει. Αίγινα....Φάληρο....Σαλαμίνα ..........

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με πρόλαβες. Το Ίδιο λέγαμε σήμερα με τον αδελφό μου leo85. Με τον πουνέντη που είχε πρέπει να παρασύρθηκε. 
> Το Χειμώνα μένει να δούμε .........που θα φτάσει-σκάσει. Αίγινα....Φάληρο....Σαλαμίνα ..........


Eίναι μεγάλη απόσταση,να σκεφθείς εγώ από Καλλίπολη δεν το έβλεπα πρώτα κ τώρα το βλέπω.
Μήπως το είδανε ότι ξέσερνε κ το πήγαν εκεί κ το ξαναφουντάρανε;
Αυτό ειδικά είναι φτερό στον άνεμο κ να δούμε πού θα καταλήξει...

----------


## tolaras

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το τελευταίο ταξίδι του Μακεδονία.  DSCI0470.jpgDSCI0472.jpgDSCI0473.jpg DSCI0474.jpgDSCI0475.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το τελευταίο ταξίδι του δεν το έκανε ακόμα, είναι στη ράδα του Πειραιά.
Υ.Γ εισαι σε ωραίο μέρος και τοποθεσία φίλε  tolaras.

----------


## tomcat

Κατά περίεργο τρόπο το κοίταζα την Πρωτομαγιά από την Πειραϊκή. Θυμάμαι ότι το περιμέναμε στην Λήμνο τις καλές εποχές του Μανουση προκειμένου να έρθει η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής όπως έλεγαν οι πράκτορες της εταιρείας. Ποτέ δεν ήρθε, ποτέ δεν το καμαρώσαμε. Κρίμα!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το τελευταίο ταξίδι του Μακεδονία.


Καλό θα είναι πιστεύω να παραθέτουμε _τον χρόνο λήψης_ των φωτογραφιών (σήμερα, χθες, πριν δυό μήνες. πριν δύο χρόνια....). Βλέποντας πριν λίγη ώρα αυτές τις φωτογραφίες, αναρωτήθηκα αν έφυγε ξανά ρυμουλκούμενο το πλοίο -χθες, σήμερα- για το Aliaga. Μόνο όταν ο Λεωνίδας έγραψε ότι είναι ακόμα στην ράδα του Πειραιά, μπόρεσα να σιγουρέψω ότι οι φωτό ήταν από το προ διετίας ταξίδι - κρουαζιέρα - φαρσοκωμωδία (!!!!!) του πλοίου στο Αιγαίο. Και βέβαια δεν ήταν αυτό το _"τελευταίο ταξίδι του Μακεδονία"_, αφού θα ξανακάνει σίγουρα άλλο ένα τουλάχιστον (εκτός πιά κι αν βυθιστεί στην ράδα λόγω εγκατάλειψης) προς κάποιο διαλυτήριο.

----------


## tolaras

Οφείλω να ζητήσω ένα συγγνώμη για τις ανακριβείς πληροφορίες σχετικά με το πλοίο. Όσον αφορά στο θέμα με τον προορισμό του πλοίου, πρέπει να πω, πως κι εγώ δεν ήξερα για τον ακριβή προορισμό του Μακεδονία, αλλά, είδα ένα βίντεο με αυτό το πλοίο και το Παναγία Αγιάσου, όπου στις πληροφορίες, έλεγε << Στο Αλιάγα για παλιοσίδερα>>...
Παρακάτω, παραθέτω το βίντεο, χωρίς να θέλω να κατηγορήσω κανέναν...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd7qWuc-WvU

----------


## manolisfissas

Το πλοίο φάντασμά που στοιχειώνει το Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## tolaras

Το πλοίο ρυμουλκούμενο περνάει από τη Μυτιλήνη. Στο ύψος του αεροδρομίου, αναγκάστηκε να αλλάξει πορεία για να αποφύγει τον άσχημο καιρό που επικρατούσε εκείνη τη μέρα. Τότε, πιο μπροστά, υπήρχε κι άλλο ένα πλοίο που ρυμουλκούνταν προς τα μαζί με το Μακεδονία, αλλά ήταν πολύ μακριά και δεν κατάλαβα πιο ήταν... Την επόμενη μέρα, η τύχη μου επιφύλασε μια έκπληξη: Κατά το μεσημέρι, είχα βγει για βόλτα στο κτήμα και το είδα να περνάει απέναντι στην παραλία. Το άτυχο πλοίο, ήταν το φορτηγό πλοίο Παναγία Αγιάσου, επίσης της ΣΑΟΣ... :Apologetic: 

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία, είναι του Μακεδονία, από εκείνο το απόγευμα του προπέρσινου χειμώνα...

DSCI0474.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το άτυχο πλοίο, ήταν το φορτηγό πλοίο Παναγία Αγιάσου, επίσης της ΣΑΟΣ


Μετασκευή από ΕΓ/ΟΓ σε ΦΓ/ΟΓ είναι. Τυπικά είναι επιβστηγό αφού παίρνει πάνω από 12 οδηγούς.

----------


## tolaras

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου... Πάντα είχα αυτήν την απορία γι' αυτά τα δύο πλοία
(Παναγία Κριμιώτισα και Αγιάσου)...

Ένας εξάδελφός μου, δούλευε σε ένα από τα δύο ως δόκιμος (δεν θυμάμαι ποιο) και μου είχε πει πως το καράβι ήταν γεμάτο με φορτηγατζήδες κάθε φορά... Τέλος πάντων, το ανέφερε ως φορτηγό... Μάλλον δεν θα ήξερε και πολλά για το πλοίο...

----------


## naxos1

:Apologetic:   :Apologetic:   :Apologetic:  ..........

11061677_407068042822215_1503471372464640654_n.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Τελικά έφυγε το πλοίο για το ύστερο ταξίδι του??? :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## pantelis2009

Δες τη φωτο στο πλοίο  Ιόνιο Πέλαγος.....και θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## tolaras

Α εντάξει την είδα... Μου λήθηκε η απορία! :Fat: 

Thanks φίλε!!! :Surprised:

----------


## manolisfissas

Το αποτέλεσμα του πλοίου φάντασμα ποίο θα είναι;;;;.
ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ-6-1-2016.jpg
Υ.Γ: Λέω τώρα δεν θα μπορούσε να το αγοράσει κάποιος και να το φτιάξει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το αποτέλεσμα του πλοίου φάντασμα ποίο θα είναι;;;;.
> ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ-6-1-2016.jpg
> Υ.Γ: Λέω τώρα δεν θα μπορούσε να το αγοράσει κάποιος και να το φτιάξει.


Όλα παίζουν,τόσα χρόνια που ασχολούμαι έχω δει τα απίθανα.
Το πιθανότερο είναι να πάει γιά σκραπ τελικά.Εκτός κ κανένας καιρός το στείλει αυτό κ το ομόσταυλο στον πάτο ή στα βράχια.
Αλλά πολύ άσχημη μετασκευή,το κακοποίησε ο Μανούσης το γιαπωνεζάκι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν και όπως σωστά λέει ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ κατά καιρούς έχουμε δει τα πιό απίθανα, προσωπικά δεν θα έδινα ούτε 1/1000 στο να "το πάρει κάποιος και να το φτιάξει". Ξέχωρα την κατάφωρη και .....βάναυση κακοποίηση που δέχτηκε κατά την ανολοκλήρωτη μετασκευή του, ξέχωρα του ότι μέσα είναι κυριολεκτικά διαλυμένο, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι βρίσκεται σε αυτήν την κατάσταση τα δέκα (10) συνεχόμενα τελευταία χρόνια, με ότι αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει και για το ίδιο το σκάφος αλλά και για τις έρμες τις μηχανές του.

Είτε για σκραπ θα πάει (μέχρι κι αυτό χλωμό το κόβω) είτε για φούντο.

----------


## Στέφανος

Πάντως το καραβάκι αντιστέκεται!.... -φωτο 11.3.16

----------


## BOBKING

Αυτό το πλοίο το είχα δει τον Αύγουστο και μου κίνησε την προσοχή ,από την πλώρη φαίνεται συμπαθητικό από την πρύμνη καλύτερα να πω παναγία μου ,η μετασκευή που έχει δεχθεί κάτι λέει αλλά πολύ κουτί το μόνο που μπορεί να το κρατήσει στην ζωή είναι να το βρει ένας νέος με χρήματα και ιδέες επιχειρηματίας 
σε σχέση με την ναυτιλία να μπορέσει και να καταφέρει να αγαπήσει αυτό το πλοίο και να πει ότι εγώ θα του δώσω ζωή να το τελειώσει να το περιποιηθεί να το φροντίσει και να το δρομολογήσει κάπου γιατί από τις άλλες γνωστές εταιρίες δεν βλέπω φως στον ορίζοντα ,αλλά στην σημερινή εποχή δεν υπάρχει κανένας να τα κάνει όλα αυτά η λαμαρίνα του πλοίου είναι μια δεκαετία ''κολλημένη'' πάνω του είχε έρθει σε μια εποχή που ο Έλληνας έτρωγε τα λεφτά με χρυσά κουτάλια έτσι και το Μακεδονία το είχε φέρει ο Μανούσης υποσχόμενος για μια καλή μετασκευή η οποία δεν τελείωσε ποτέ κρίμα το πλοίο και είναι μόλις 27 χρονών και έχει χρόνια ζωής ακόμη 9 τουλάχιστον αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα κάνει την διαφορά τα μάτια μου έχουνε δει και χειρότερα

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Νομίζω φίλε μου πως αυτο θα παραμείνει ενα όνειρο απατηλό. Δεν υπαρχει νοήμων άνθρωπος που να παει να επενδύσει-πετάξει θα έλεγα καλυτερα- χρήματα για ενα πλοιο που ειναι μισοτελειωμένο σχεδόν 10 χρονια, που το βαραίνουν κατασχέσεις, και που οι μεχρι τωρα πιστωτές του έχουν αφαιρέσει απο μεσα οτι πολύτιμο μπορει να υπήρχε! Επισης η κατάσταση της λαμαρίνας μετα απο τόσα χρονια που βολοδέρνει ανοιχτά της Σαλαμινας, λαμαρίνας γυμνής που δεν ειχε προλάβει να δεχτεί ποτε ουτε μίνιο, ουτε αλλα μη διαβρωτικά υλικά νομίζω ειναι απαγορευτική!

----------


## hayabusa

Αν και οι ταξιδιώτες της Αίγινας το βλέπουν από μακρυά είχα την ευκαιρία  να το βιντεσκοπήσω από πολύ κοντά πρόσφατα με το drone. 

Η εικόνα τόσο του Παναγια Αγιάσσου, όσο και του Μακεδονία μετά από 3.5 χρόνια εγκατάλειψης στη ράδα ειναι η πλέον αποκαρδιωτική

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πήρε ο άνεμος και πάει !!!

Με την κοσμοχαλασιά που επικρατούσε την νύχτα, το πλοίο από την ράδα του Πειραιά κατέληξε στα βράχια της Κυνόσουρας, στην νότια πλευρά της. Αυτήν την ώρα κοντά του βρίσκεται ρυμουλκό(α), και να δούμε τι κατάληξη θα έχει η περιπέτεια, η οποία βέβαια ήταν μαθηματικά σίγουρο ότι κάποια στιγμή θα συνέβαινε. 

Αργότερα θα ανέβει και ήδη υπάρχον πρωτότυπο φωτογραφικό υλικό !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Με πρόλαβες. Το Ίδιο λέγαμε σήμερα με τον αδελφό μου leo85. Με τον πουνέντη που είχε πρέπει να παρασύρθηκε. 
> Το Χειμώνα μένει να δούμε .........που θα φτάσει-σκάσει. Αίγινα....Φάληρο....Σαλαμίνα ..........


Όπως είχα γράψει και πριν 3,5 χρόνια εδώ στο Nautilia.gr και το Μακεδονία(Macedonia, Ferry Amami) και το Παναγία Αγιάσου που είναι χρόνια παρατημένα στη ράδα του Πειραιά θα .....έσκαγαν ή Αίγινα ή Φάληρο ή Σαλαμίνα .....ανάλογα που φυσούσε ο άνεμος. 
Σήμερα το πρωί που πήγα για καφέ στα Βοτσαλάκια .....είδα τη τσιμινιέρα και το κατάλαβα. Με τους αέρηδες που φυσούσαν εχθές το βράδυ ......πήρε ρότα για την στεριά και κόλλησε στα βράχια όπως φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία μου. 
Ο κ. Κουρουμπλής είχε πει ότι θα μαζέψει τα ναυάγια που βρίσκονται στη Σαλαμίνα και την Ελευσίνα και τα πλοία .....του έκαναν τη χάρη. Για να δούμε πότε θα πραγματοποιηθεί αυτό που λέει και *πόση ρύπανση θα φάει ακόμη αυτή η ένδοξη Σαλαμίνα.

*MAMI---SAOS-59-17-12-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ο κ. Κουρουμπλής είχε πει ότι θα μαζέψει τα ναυάγια που βρίσκονται στη Σαλαμίνα και την Ελευσίνα και τα πλοία .....του έκαναν τη χάρη.


Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι όλοι οι "ανευθυνουπεύθυνοι", πρέπει να πήγαν νωρίς νωρίς σήμερα το πρωί στις εκκλησιές και να άναψαν λαμπάδες ίσαμε το μπόι τους. Για όσους γνωρίζουν πόσο μακριά από την παραλία που κατέληξε βρισκόταν εγκατελειμμένο το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ, δεν μπορεί παρά να αποτελεί κυριολεκτικά "θαύμα και θεία παρέμβαση" το ότι διήνυσε όλη αυτήν την απόσταση παρασυρμένο από τους ανέμους χωρίς να προσκρούσει σε άλλο πλοίο από τα ευρισκόμενα στην ράδα του Πειραιά (κάποιο τάνκερ για παράδειγμα.......).

Αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο........ ούτε να το σκέφτομαι, εκεί θα έβλεπες γλέντια, θα τρέχανε με αεροπλάνα και διαστημόπλοια να κρυφτούν !!!!!

----------


## hayabusa

To πλοίο από αέρος στο σημείο που έχει προσαράξει. Ευτυχώς που ήταν άδειο καθώς φαίνεται και δεν προκλήθηκε εκ νέου ρύπανση στην πολύπαθη περιοχή.

----------


## sylver23

> Αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο........ ούτε να το σκέφτομαι, εκεί θα έβλεπες γλέντια, θα τρέχανε με αεροπλάνα και διαστημόπλοια να κρυφτούν !!!!!


Σοβαρά τώρα βρε Γιώργο, πιστεύεις οτι θα κρυβόταν κανείς; Είδες ποτέ σε αυτή τη χώρα να κρυφτεί κανείς; Εδώ βγαίνουν και κουνάνε και το δάχτυλο..

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τύχη ή ατυχία για το καράβι αλλά η αμμουδιά που σφηνώθηκε μάλλον θα επιτρέψει την παράταση του μαρτυρίου του. 
Όσο για τους κάφρους του ΥΕΝ, ας μη στεναχωριούνται, υπάρχει και το ΑΓΙΑΣΟΥ να ξεσύρει πάνω σε κάνα παραπλέον φέρι και να τους κάνει πρώτες φίρμες διεθνώς...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μπα δεν νομίζω Άρη. Πιστεύω αυτό το περιστατικό θα είναι η αφορμή να τα μαζέψουν, είτε σε καμιά ντάνα, είτε να τα στείλουν απέναντι. Δεν χωράει ο νους μου δηλαδή τόση βλακεία να επιτρέψουν να συνεχίσουν να βρίσκονται ...χύμα στη ράδα μετά από αυτό που έγινε.

Η κ...φαρδία (που είχαν αυτή τη φορά και δεν άνοιξε ούτε "μύτη" ούτε λαμαρίνα) δεν συνηθίζεται να επαναλαμβάνεται !!!

----------


## andria salamis

> Μπα δεν νομίζω Άρη. Πιστεύω αυτό το περιστατικό θα είναι η αφορμή να τα μαζέψουν, είτε σε καμιά ντάνα, είτε να τα στείλουν απέναντι. Δεν χωράει ο νους μου δηλαδή τόση βλακεία να επιτρέψουν να συνεχίσουν να βρίσκονται ...χύμα στη ράδα μετά από αυτό που έγινε.
> 
> Η κ...φαρδία (που είχαν αυτή τη φορά και δεν άνοιξε ούτε "μύτη" ούτε λαμαρίνα) δεν συνηθίζεται να επαναλαμβάνεται !!!


Για δες καμμια φωτο απο την ραδα,και πες μου,αυτα!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ανδριανέ μου συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς.

----------


## andria salamis

> Ανδριανέ μου συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς.


δεν πειράζει Γιωργο ξεχασε το,θα τα πουμε με καφεδακι,καλο βραδυ,στην παρέα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
Το πλοίο αποκολλήθηκε και ρυμουλκήθηκε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα. Για την ιστορία, να παραθέσουμε και τις (πάντα τόσο περι-γραφικές !!!) ανακοινώσεις του υπουργείου.





> _Κυρ, 17/12/2017_ 
> Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η  Λιμενική Αρχή Σαλαμίνας για περιστατικό προσάραξης του  παροπλισμένου  Ε/Γ- Ο/Γ “ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ” Ν.Π. 11537 στη θαλάσσια περιοχή ακρωτηρίου  “ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑΣ” Σαλαμίνας.
> Στελέχη της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής  που έσπευσαν στο σημείο διαπίστωσαν ότι επί του κόλπου “ΛΙΜΝΙΩΝΑ  ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑΣ” είχε προσαράξει με την πλώρη το ανωτέρω Ε/Γ- Ο/Γ, χωρίς επί  του πλοίου να υπάρχει πλήρωμα ή επιβαίνοντες.
> 
> Στην περιοχή μετέβησαν επίσης τρία  (03) περιπολικά σκάφη Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., Πλοίο Ανοικτής Θαλάσσης (ΠΑΘ)  Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., αντιρρυπαντικό σκάφος Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., το οποίο τοποθέτησε  προληπτικά πλωτό φράγμα περιμετρικά του πλοίου, το Ρ/Κ “ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧΧΧΙΙΙ”,  ενώ ενημερώθηκε ιδιωτική εταιρεία απορρύπανσης προς παροχή συνδρομής,  αν απαιτηθεί.
> 
> Από το συμβάν δεν παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση, ούτε αναφέρθηκε τραυματισμός.
> Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Γ'  Λιμενικό Τμήμα Σαλαμίνας του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά στο πλαίσιο  του Ν.Δ. 712/1970, ενώ ενημερώθηκε η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία προκειμένου  να προβεί στις απαραίτητες ενέργειες για την  απομάκρυνση του  προσαραγμένου  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ”.
> 
> ...


_Πηγή_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μπα δεν νομίζω Άρη. Πιστεύω αυτό το περιστατικό θα είναι η αφορμή να τα μαζέψουν, είτε σε καμιά ντάνα, είτε να τα στείλουν απέναντι. Δεν χωράει ο νους μου δηλαδή τόση βλακεία να επιτρέψουν να συνεχίσουν να βρίσκονται ...χύμα στη ράδα μετά από αυτό που έγινε.
> 
> Η κ...φαρδία (που είχαν αυτή τη φορά και δεν άνοιξε ούτε "μύτη" ούτε λαμαρίνα) δεν συνηθίζεται να επαναλαμβάνεται !!!


Όπως λειτουργούν είναι πολύ δύσκολο να καταλάβουν ότι υπάρχει ένα ακόμη πλοίο ακριβώς πανομοιότυπη περίπτωση κ πολύ περισσότερο στο να ενεργήσουν γιά να αποτρέψουν τα χειρότερα.
Αυτοί δεν ξέρουν τι  γίνεται πέρα από τους 4 τοίχους του γραφείου τους.Το κατάλαβα καλά όταν πριν χρόνια με έπιασαν να φωτογραφίζω το...DOULOS κ μάταια προσπαθούσα να τους εξηγήσω ότι αυτό είναι ένα ιστορικό πλοίο.

----------


## andria salamis

> Όπως λειτουργούν είναι πολύ δύσκολο να καταλάβουν ότι υπάρχει ένα ακόμη πλοίο ακριβώς πανομοιότυπη περίπτωση κ πολύ περισσότερο στο να ενεργήσουν γιά να αποτρέψουν τα χειρότερα.
> Αυτοί δεν ξέρουν τι  γίνεται πέρα από τους 4 τοίχους του γραφείου τους.Το κατάλαβα καλά όταν πριν χρόνια με έπιασαν να φωτογραφίζω το...DOULOS κ μάταια προσπαθούσα να τους εξηγήσω ότι αυτό είναι ένα ιστορικό πλοίο.


Το έχουν στην ράδα,μπας το δει κανένας,και το αγοράσει. :Eagerness:  Αυτο το σκέφθηκες  φιλε Βικτωρ !!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιατί,κάνουν τους μεσίτες,φίλε;

----------


## Ellinis

Πόσο στον κόσμο τους είναι οι άνθρωποι.... Η φράση ", για πρώτη φορά μετά από χρόνια, η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία υποχρεώθηκε να προβεί σε έναρξη των διαδικασιών ρυμούλκησης του πλοίου εκτός Λιμένα Πειραιά στα μέσα Νοεμβρίου 2017" σπάει κάθε ρεκόρ βλακείας...

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πόσο στον κόσμο τους είναι οι άνθρωποι.... Η φράση ", για πρώτη φορά μετά από χρόνια, η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία υποχρεώθηκε να προβεί σε έναρξη των διαδικασιών ρυμούλκησης του πλοίου εκτός Λιμένα Πειραιά στα μέσα Νοεμβρίου 2017" σπάει κάθε ρεκόρ βλακείας...


Δεν σπάει ρεκόρ βλακείας, αλλά ρεκόρ.... μ@λακίας. Σύντομα θα έχουμε .....στα πέριξ και το Παναγία Α....γιάσου.

----------


## fourtounakis

Αφού δεν το είδαμε ποτέ το πλοίο να "ζει" και να υφίσταται ακτοπλοϊκα, ας το δούμε εδώ σε...φανταστικό επίπεδο να διασχίζει τα νερά του Αιγαίου, μετασκευασμένο και λαμπερό...
Makedonia.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία _κοντινή πλωριά φωτό του πλοίου_ από την ράδα του Πειραιά του _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_, και στο σχόλιο που την συνοδεύει η πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εξήγηση που δίνει ο μέγιστος καραβολάτρης - shipspotter (respect !!!) για την πρόσφατη ...περιπλάνηση και προσάραξη του στις ακτές της Κυνόσουρας.




> LAID UP PIRAEUS ROADS 
> THIS CLEARLY SHOWS THAT THE 2 ANCHORS HAVE BEEN DEPLOYED HENCE THE REASON WHY SHE HAS NOW GONE AGROUND

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Μακεδονία (Ferry Amami) στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στα Αμπελάκια που έχει μεταφερθεί, αφού ξεβράστηκε από τους αέρηδες στην Κυνόσουρα.

MAMI---SAOS-67-24-12-2017.jpg

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

TAKEN FROM A BOAT IN MAY 2009

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο, ενώ -όπως είχαμε δει στην φωτό του Παντελή πριν δύο ποστ- ήταν πρυμοδετημένο στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, σήμερα προκειμένου _να δέσουν δίπλα του το ΠΑΝΑΓΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΣΟΥ_, το γύρισαν επιτόπου σε αρκετά περίεργη θέση, λοξά ως προς και την προβλήτα και τον μικρό μώλο δίπλα του. 

IMG_0181.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/01/2018_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Bλέπω να τα φτιάχνει κ τα 2 ο Σπανόπουλος .
Με τις συνθήκες που βιώνουμε,όλα έχουν θέση στην ακτοπλοϊα σήμερα.

----------


## leo85

Το Μακεδονία μας άφησε για τόπο χλοερό(όπως λέει και το άσμα)  :Smile:

----------


## despo

Το περίεργο ομως είναι οτι ο προορισμός του είναι η Τούζλα και όχι ο Αλιαγάς...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το περίεργο ομως είναι οτι ο προορισμός του είναι η Τούζλα και όχι ο Αλιαγάς...


Όχι .....ακριβώς ο προορισμός του ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ, αλλά ο προορισμός που εκπέμπει το ρυμουλκό. Ή ακόμα καλύτερα ο προορισμός που εξέπεμπε (έχει σταματήσει να δίνει σήμα πριν δεκατέσσερις ώρες, νοτιοανατολικά της Εύβοιας).  

Σημ. Τι θυμήθηκα τώρα..... Την προηγούμενη φορά που το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ πήγαινε για Aliaga, δεν το είχανε γυρίσει πίσω ???

----------


## despo

> Όχι .....ακριβώς ο προορισμός του ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ, αλλά ο προορισμός που εκπέμπει το ρυμουλκό. Ή ακόμα καλύτερα ο προορισμός που εξέπεμπε (έχει σταματήσει να δίνει σήμα πριν δεκατέσσερις ώρες, νοτιοανατολικά της Εύβοιας).  
> 
> Σημ. Τι θυμήθηκα τώρα..... Την προηγούμενη φορά που το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ πήγαινε για Aliaga, δεν το είχανε γυρίσει πίσω ???


Πολύ σωστά και αυτό και το Παναγία Αγιάσου έκαναν τη βόλτα τους μέχρι ανοιχτά της Μυτιλήνης και επανήλθαν. Περιμένουμε να δούμε τη συνέχεια ... της επιχείρησης.

----------


## andria salamis

> Όχι .....ακριβώς ο προορισμός του ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ, αλλά ο προορισμός που εκπέμπει το ρυμουλκό. Ή ακόμα καλύτερα ο προορισμός που εξέπεμπε (έχει σταματήσει να δίνει σήμα πριν δεκατέσσερις ώρες, νοτιοανατολικά της Εύβοιας).  
> 
> Σημ. Τι θυμήθηκα τώρα..... Την προηγούμενη φορά που το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ πήγαινε για Aliaga, δεν το είχανε γυρίσει πίσω ???


Κ ομως το ρυμουλκό  εκπέμπει τωρα τουζλα,κ ας ειναι πανω απο τα ψαρα,!!!! μην ψάχνετε και πολλα!καλημέρα καλο μηνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κ ομως το ρυμουλκό  εκπέμπει τωρα τουζλα,κ ας ειναι πανω απο τα ψαρα,!!!! μην ψάχνετε και πολλα!καλημέρα καλο μηνα.


Ανδριανέ μου....... για κοίτα λίγο καλύτερα. Δεν εκπέμπει τώρα πάνω από τα Ψαρά, το στίγμα του που βλέπεις είναι πριν από επτά (7) ώρες. Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ένα πλοίο που εκπέμπει έναν οποιοδήποτε προορισμό μπορεί είτε να τον αλλάξει σε κάποιο μέρος του ταξιδιού του, είτε να περάσει ενδιάμεσα και ....από κάπου αλλού. Τέλος πάντων, όπως τα λες είναι, ας μην τα ψάχνουμε και πολύ !!!

Σημ. Φίλε despo, δεν εννοούσα ότι μπορεί να ξαναεπιστρέψει το πλοίο, αλλά ότι αν μία φορά έχει επιστρέψει την επόμενη ....πάει πιό σίγουρα.

----------


## andria salamis

> Ανδριανέ μου....... για κοίτα λίγο καλύτερα. Δεν εκπέμπει τώρα πάνω από τα Ψαρά, το στίγμα του που βλέπεις είναι πριν από επτά (7) ώρες. Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ένα πλοίο που εκπέμπει έναν οποιοδήποτε προορισμό μπορεί είτε να τον αλλάξει σε κάποιο μέρος του ταξιδιού του, είτε να περάσει ενδιάμεσα και ....από κάπου αλλού. Τέλος πάντων, όπως τα λες είναι, ας μην τα ψάχνουμε και πολύ !!!
> 
> Σημ. Φίλε despo, δεν εννοούσα ότι μπορεί να ξαναεπιστρέψει το πλοίο, αλλά ότι αν μία φορά έχει επιστρέψει την επόμενη ....πάει πιό σίγουρα.


 Το εχω δει,πολυ καλα,Γιωργο και εγω παραξενευτηκα,σε 6 ωρες εχει κανει 30 μιλια,εχουμε συνέχεια,Τουζλα για να δουμε?

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXII που ρυμουλκεί το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ, άφησε τα Ψαρά και τώρα βρίσκεται ΒΑ της Χίου αλλά με κατεύθυνση προς δυτικά. Κινείται με 3 κόμβους και μου δίνει την εντύπωση οτι κάτι περιμένουν για να περάσουν στην "αντίπερα όχθη". Κάποιες γραφειοκρατίες να λυθούν; να κλειδώσει η πώληση; Λογικά δεν θα αργήσουμε να μάθουμε.

----------


## threshtox

...μπα..μάλλον το ξαναφέρνουν πίσω.. :Black Eyed:  :Black Eyed:

----------


## tahitioforos

κάνει κάτι βόλτες βόρεια της Χιου λέτε να ξανά κάνει καμιά κρουαζιέρα στο αιγαίο πάλι και να γυρίσει πίσω

----------


## Ellinis

Αφού πέρασε το βράδυ διαδρομώντας βόρεια της Χίου, τα ξημερώματα πήρε ρότα Β.Α. που "δείχνει" την Αλιάγα.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται για το "ΜΑΜΙ" που τώρα βρίσκεται στο μπουγάζι μεταξύ Λέσβου και Αϊβαλιού με ταχύτητα 4 κόμβων. Παραμένει πάντα εντός των χωρικών μας υδάτων και σε περιοχές που προφυλάσονται από τους νοτιάδες που πνέουν στο Αιγαίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωραία πράγματα, να 'χουμε να χαζεύουμε !!!

Δεύτερη ρυμουλκούμενη κρουαζιέρα στο Αιγαίο -για το ημιτελώς μετασκευασθέν εγκατελειμμένο πλοίο- σε διάστημα πέντε χρόνων. Την πρώτη φορά με αρχικό προορισμό την Αλεξανδρούπολη (διαβάστε τα ποστ στο παρόν θέμα από τον Μάρτη του 2013), φλερτ με τις θάλασσες και τις ακτές του Aliaga και επιστροφή στην ράδα του Πειραιά, και τώρα ξανά ...ρυμουλκούμενη κρουαζιέρα (τέταρτη ημέρα σήμερα) με προορισμό την ...Τούζλα.

Κοίτα να δεις που μετά από δέκα χρόνια εγκατάλειψης και ένα μόλις μήνα μετά από την προσάραξη του στη Σαλαμίνα, απεφασίσθη το πλοίο (τι τραβάει κι αυτό το άμοιρο !!!) να πάει σε ναυπηγείο της Τουρκίας ώστε να .....αποπερατωθεί !!!

----------


## threshtox

Εκπληκτικά πράγματα..για γέλια και για κλάματα..

----------


## mastoras

> Εκπληκτικά πράγματα..για γέλια και για κλάματα..


Τελικά για λογαριασμό ποιανού πλοιοκτήτη πηγαίνει όπου πηγαίνει ; Μήπως....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και μίλαγα σήμερα με ένα φίλο, και μου έλεγε _"μπααααααα, δεν πάει Aliaga, έχει ανέβει πάνω από την Λέσβο, να δεις που θα πάει Τούζλα"_, ας θυμηθούμε δύο ποστ που είχαν ανέβει πριν πέντε χρόνια στο παρόμοιο ταξίδι (τότε ο προορισμός στο AIS ήταν η ...Αλεξανδρούπολη),




> Αγιάσσου και Μακεδονια εξω απ την Μυτιλήνη ΤΩΡΑ!!! Για να δούμε φώτο απο εκει!





> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιο λόγο ανέβηκαν πάνω από τη Λέσβο και μετά κατέβηκαν Μυτιλήνη. Πήγαιναν όντως Αλεξανδρούπολη και λόγω καιρού βρήκαν καταφύγιο στη ράδα της Μυτιλήνης; 
> Η Aliaga πάντως ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος είναι από εκεί...
> 
> χωρίς τίτλο.jpg


και ας συγκρίνουμε το τότε screenshot και την θέση που είχε ανέβει πάνω από την Λέσβο, με το πριν ολίγων λεπτό παρακάτω screenshot και την προ δύο ωρών θέση ρυμουλκού και ρυμουλκούμενου. Είναι αυτό που λένε, η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται !!! 

screenshot_.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Έχει ισχυρούς νοτιάδες πάνω. Το Νήσος Μύκονος είναι δεμένο από το πρωί στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης και δεν έχει ακόμα φύγει για Καβάλα. Πρέπει, λογικά, να περιμένουν να πέσει ο καιρός, κόβοντας βόλτες εκεί, για να συνεχίσουν προς τα στενά. Αν, όντως, πηγαίνουν εκεί, γιατί, όπως τα λες, η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται στην Ελλάς του σήμερα.. :Courage:

----------


## Ellinis

Τα δυο πλοία βρίσκονται τώρα βόρεια της Τενέδου και με κατεύθυνση προς τα Στενά! Αυτό δεν το περίμενα...  :Hopelessness: 
Αφού πλέον βρίσκονται εκτός ελληνικών χωρικών υδάτων φαίνεται πως η όποια γραφειοκρατία έχει ολοκληρωθεί. Και επειδή δεν έχω ακούσει για διαλύσεις στη Τούζλα παρά μόνο για ναυπηγήσεις και επισκευές, μένει να δούμε για ποιανού λογαριασμό κατευθύνεται εκεί το σκάφος.

----------


## andria salamis

> Τα δυο πλοία βρίσκονται τώρα βόρεια της Τενέδου και με κατεύθυνση προς τα Στενά! Αυτό δεν το περίμενα... 
> Αφού πλέον βρίσκονται εκτός ελληνικών χωρικών υδάτων φαίνεται πως η όποια γραφειοκρατία έχει ολοκληρωθεί. Και επειδή δεν έχω ακούσει για διαλύσεις στη Τούζλα παρά μόνο για ναυπηγήσεις και επισκευές, μένει να δούμε για ποιανού λογαριασμό κατευθύνεται εκεί το σκάφος.


Πω πω εξελίξεις,Τουζλα????θα έχουμε να γράψουμε,πολλα!

----------


## despo

Οπως φαίνεται το 2ο αυτό ταξείδεμά μου θα είναι πιό τυχερό ! Πάντως το θεωρούσα αναμενόμενο, οχι τόσο για τον αρχικά αναγραφόμενο προορισμό, αλλά επειδή το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο αν και σε πλήρη εγκατάλειψη για πολλά χρόνια, θα μπορούσε να έχει μια καλύτερη τύχη. Βέβαια προτού βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα, θα πρέπει να δούμε τις εξελίξεις.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο οτι υπαρχει έστω και μια πιθανότητα το πλοιο να επισκευαστεί για λογαριασμό κάποιου. Αν θυμάμαι καλα τον πρώτο καιρό της πτωχεύσης της Saos το πλοιο επισκέφτηκαν διάφοροι προμηθευτές οι οποίοι ξήλωσαν οτι ειχε τοποθετηθεί καθώς χρήματα δεν πήραν ποτε. Και περα απο την κατάσταση της λαμαρίνας ολα αυτα τα χρονια απο την αρμυρα και τη θάλασσα, θεωρητικά το μηχανοστάσιο δεν θα πρεπει να εχει μείνει ανέπαφο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά να ξαναταξιδέψει ως ΕΓ/ΟΓ πολύ απίθανο.Επειδή όμως τα ματάκια μας έχουν δει πολλά ,μπορεί να το δούμε να μετασκευάζεται σε  ο,τιδήποτε.Το ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ του Ευθυμιάδη που κάηκε,έγινε μπάριζα ως γνωστόν.Από την άλλη,μπορεί κ να διαλυθεί στην Τούζλα.Ίδωμεν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο οτι υπαρχει έστω και μια πιθανότητα το πλοιο να επισκευαστεί για λογαριασμό κάποιου. Αν θυμάμαι καλα τον πρώτο καιρό της πτωχεύσης της Saos το πλοιο επισκέφτηκαν διάφοροι προμηθευτές οι οποίοι ξήλωσαν οτι ειχε τοποθετηθεί καθώς χρήματα δεν πήραν ποτε. Και περα απο την κατάσταση της λαμαρίνας ολα αυτα τα χρονια απο την αρμυρα και τη θάλασσα, θεωρητικά το μηχανοστάσιο δεν θα πρεπει να εχει μείνει ανέπαφο.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα φίλε μου. Και σε μένα φαίνεται αδιανόητο, όχι μόνο για τους λόγους που (πολύ σωστά) ανέφερες αλλά κυρίως για το timing που εκτυλίσσεται όλη αυτή η ιστορία. Ένα πλοίο σε ημιτελή μετασκευή, εγκατελειμμένο πέντε χρόνια στην ΝΕΖ Περάματος, πραγματοποιεί ένα ανεπιτυχές ταξίδι προς το Aliaga για διάλυση, επιστρέφει και πάλι στα μέρη του Πειραιά, εγκαταλείπεται για άλλα πέντε χρόνια στη ράδα, και ένα μόλις μήνα μετά την προσάραξη του στις ακτές της Σαλαμίνας (με ότι μπορεί να επιβάρυνε την προηγούμενη κατάσταση του πλοίου αυτή η προσάραξη), αίφνης εκδηλώνεται ενδιαφέρον και ρυμουλκείται σε ναυπηγείο της Τουρκίας είτε "για να αποπερατωθεί" είτε για να μετασκευαστεί "σε οτιδήποτε". Δεν ξέρω, για εμένα αυτή η "σύμπτωση" είναι tοo much για να την δεχθώ απλά ως σύμπτωση.

Από την άλλη, πράγματι όπως λέει και ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, τα ματάκια μας έχουν δει πολλά. Είναι όμως κάποια πράγματα, που ακόμα και με τα μάτια σου να τα δεις, δεν μπορείς να τα πιστέψεις.

----------


## andria salamis

Εχουμε αρκετά παραδείγματα,καραβια που τα ειχαμε ξεγράψει!Πεζουν ρολο Αρκετοί παράγοντες,εμενα στο τηλ μου,δυνατή πηγή,
μου λεει δεν παει αλιαγα,οταν τηλ με φιλο απο εδω με πηρε με τις πετρες!!!!Και εγω μπερδεύτηκα οταν ηταν βορεια στην Χιο!
Ειναι γρίφος το τι θα γινει!!!!!

----------


## andria salamis

> Γιά να ξαναταξιδέψει ως ΕΓ/ΟΓ πολύ απίθανο.Επειδή όμως τα ματάκια μας έχουν δει πολλά ,μπορεί να το δούμε να μετασκευάζεται σε  ο,τιδήποτε.Το ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ του Ευθυμιάδη που κάηκε,έγινε μπάριζα ως γνωστόν.Από την άλλη,μπορεί κ να διαλυθεί στην Τούζλα.Ίδωμεν.


Πολυ σωστα,φιλε Βικτωρ,ετσι εχω δει καραβι που κάηκε στο 100% μηχανοστάσιο και κομοδεσιο,και ξανα ταξιδεψε.
Καλημέρα σε ολους.

----------


## threshtox

> Είναι όμως κάποια πράγματα, που ακόμα και με τα μάτια σου να τα δεις, δεν μπορείς να τα πιστέψεις.


Aυτό ακριβώς. Εδώ το Λατώ και το Ιεράπετρα ανασταίνονται (όσο ανασταίνονται τέλος πάντων) και πάλι δεν μπορώ να το δεχτώ, ακόμα και αν ταξιδέψω με αυτά, που λέει ο λόγος. 
Σκέφτομαι πώς χάσαμε μέσα από τα χέρια μας το Παναγία Τήνου (καλά για τον ποιητή δεν το συζητάω, θα παίξει μπάλα εύκολα)...

----------


## Ellinis

Το σκάφος βρίσκεται στα ανοιχτά της Τούζλας εδώ και κάποια ωρα και κάνει βόλτες νότια από τα Πριγκηπόννησα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXII_ παρέδωσε χθες βράδυ το πλοίο στο τουρκικό ρυμουλκό _GULF 1_, και αναχώρησε για την επιστροφή του στη Σαλαμίνα. Ωστόσο _GULF 1_ και _ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ_ βρίσκονται ακόμα (και κόβουν βόλτες) στη ράδα της Τούζλας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το _ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXII_ παρέδωσε χθες βράδυ το πλοίο στο τουρκικό ρυμουλκό _GULF 1_, και αναχώρησε για την επιστροφή του στη Σαλαμίνα. Ωστόσο _GULF 1_ και _ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ_ βρίσκονται ακόμα (και κόβουν βόλτες) στη ράδα της Τούζλας.


Δεμένο σε ναυπηγείο στην Τούζλα πλέον το πολύπαθο καράβι, και υποθέτω πως θα κάνουμε καιρό να ξαναακούσουμε νέα του.

----------


## Ellinis

Ιστορία αμαρτία το κακοτυχο πλοίο... http://www.kathimerini.gr/949748/art...ai-to-limeniko

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ιστορία αμαρτία το κακοτυχο πλοίο... http://www.kathimerini.gr/949748/art...ai-to-limeniko


Οι κυβερνήσεις αλλάζουνε, η Ελλάδα ποτέ.




> Απόσπασμα από το παραπάνω άρθρο.
> _"Ο ΟΛΠ πάντως, εκτός από τη μήνυση, έκανε και κέρδισε αίτηση ασφαλιστικών  μέτρων την 1η Φεβρουαρίου 2018. Το δικαστήριο έθεσε ως όρο το πλοίο να  «ανακατασκευαστεί» στην Τούζλα και στη συνέχεια να επιστρέψει στο λιμάνι  του Πειραιά."_


Θα αναμένουμε λοιπόν την ανακατασκευή του πλοίου στη Τούζλα, και κατόπιν ο (όποιος) πλοιοκτήτης του  να το επαναφέρει στον Πειραιά ώστε να ημπορέσει να το .....επανακατασχέσει ο ΟΛΠ.

Αχχχχχχχ έρμη ψωροκώσταινα..............

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι ακριβώς! 
Και αφού το ξεπλύνανε από τα "βάρη" στον ΟΛΠ, το πλοίο θα φθάσει κάποια στιγμή αθόρυβα στην Αλιαγα και το χρήμα από την πώληση του θα πάει στις τσέπες όσων κανόνισαν αυτή την όμορφη κατάσταση.  :Pirate:

----------


## noulos

Να γελάς και να κλαις...

----------


## threshtox

..ρε δε σωζόμαστε με τίποτα, λέμεεε...

----------


## pantelis2009

> Έτσι ακριβώς! 
> Και αφού το ξεπλύνανε από τα "βάρη" στον ΟΛΠ, το πλοίο θα φθάσει κάποια στιγμή αθόρυβα στην Αλιαγα και το χρήμα από την πώληση του θα πάει στις τσέπες όσων κανόνισαν αυτή την όμορφη κατάσταση.


Από .....ξέπλυμα είναι μάνα όλοι στην Ελλάδα, από τους Υπουργούς μέχρι τον τελευταίο ....στο Δήμο. :Cheerful:

----------


## trelaras

> Έτσι ακριβώς! 
> Και αφού το ξεπλύνανε από τα "βάρη" στον ΟΛΠ, το πλοίο θα φθάσει κάποια στιγμή αθόρυβα στην Αλιαγα και το χρήμα από την πώληση του θα πάει στις τσέπες όσων κανόνισαν αυτή την όμορφη κατάσταση.


Μνημόνια μνημόνια....Ότι ΜΑΣ αξίζει σε αυτόν τον τόπο.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Θα αναμένουμε λοιπόν την ανακατασκευή του πλοίου στη Τούζλα, και κατόπιν ο (όποιος) πλοιοκτήτης του  να το επαναφέρει στον Πειραιά ώστε να ημπορέσει να το .....επανακατασχέσει ο ΟΛΠ.
> 
> Αχχχχχχχ έρμη ψωροκώσταινα..............


Τι γίνεται βρε παιδιά με το βαπόρι ??? Έξι μήνους κλείσαμε από την άφιξη του στα ναυπηγεία της Τούζλα. Προχωράει η .....ανακατασκευή, ολοκληρώθηκε άραγε, λέτε να έγινε τόσο αγνώριστο με κίνδυνο να μην το αναγνωρίσει ο ΟΛΠ όταν με το καλό επιστρέψει  και να μην το .....επανακατασχέσει ??? 

Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά εκεί που πήγε (αν δηλαδή είναι ακόμα εκεί......) είναι ναυπηγεία, όπου και μόνο η παραμονή του (και εργασίες δηλαδή να μην γίνονται) προυποθέτει και το ανάλογο ημερήσιο μπαγιόκο. Δεν είναι μώλος Δραπετσώνας ή ράδα του Πειραιά, να εγκαταλείπεις ότι θέλεις και να μην καίγεται καρφάκι κανενός "υπευθύνου".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με τελευταία ενημέρωση (last update) σημερινή, 25/09/2018, το πλοίο εμφανίζεται στο equasis.com με νέο όνομα το _VELOX_, νέα σημαία - Παναμά, και πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία την Limpet Holding Co                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             με έδρα τα νησιά Majuro.

Screenshot.jpg

Να προσέξουμε ότι ως κατάσταση του πλοίου (Status) αναφέρεται "In Casualty Or Repairing", ενώ η προηγούμενη μέχρι σήμερα ήταν "Laid up".

----------


## kapas

Το πλοίο φαινεται να εχει ήδη κοπει... Παρολα αυτα ομως, απασχολει ακομα! https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...tou-limenikou/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο φαινεται να εχει ήδη κοπει... Παρολα αυτα ομως, απασχολει ακομα! https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...tou-limenikou/


To έβαλε κ άλλος στο θέμα του ΛΣ.

----------


## npapad

Το MAMI στις 25-5-2008
IMG_0632.jpgIMG_0633.jpgIMG_0636.jpg
Και στις 24-8-2008, όλες από τον Peter Fitzpatrick
IMG_2567.jpg

----------

